# Reaver Titan - Commission



## LTP

Hello Everyone. 

I have recently started doing commissions and i am uber happy to say that my first one will be a Reaver titan made by forgeworld . 

With the kind permission of the models owner *NocturnalK* i am going to post the progress in this log. From building to painting. 

The model is arriving today (excited :biggrin however i have already started the banner. 

This is the progress so far:

Front










Back










I havn't seen many titan threads here so ill try to get loads of pictures up so you guys can check out the whole model. 

Cheers

LTP

:bye:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Looking good. I eagerly await shots of the resin monster


----------



## Graf Spee

go baby go.. 

the reaver is by far my favorite model. fw kept the old epic design (i would rep 'em for that) and made a perfect adaption for 40k out of it. it's neat, it's fitting, and it's fucking badass..

so don't mess it up 

happy working
graf


----------



## LTP

Graf Spee said:


> go baby go..
> 
> the reaver is by far my favorite model. fw kept the old epic design (i would rep 'em for that) and made a perfect adaption for 40k out of it. it's neat, it's fitting, and it's fucking badass..
> 
> so don't mess it up
> 
> happy working
> graf


haha no pressure then! :shok:

I agree its awesome.


----------



## Viscount Vash

You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky...........

Your free hand as always is class LTP and the banner is looking nice. There are a few Titan threads but I think you may have the first Reapers..


----------



## Skartooth

Wow a titan as your first concription. Don't mess it up:laugh:, kidding I know you won't:wink:

Skar


----------



## LTP

Viscount Vash said:


> You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky...........
> 
> Your free hand as always is class LTP and the banner is looking nice. There are a few Titan threads but I think you may have the first Reapers..


cheers Vash. Woo thats going to be my heresy claim to fame the reaver thread lol. 



Skartooth said:


> Wow a titan as your first concription. Don't mess it up:laugh:, kidding I know you won't:wink:
> 
> Skar


Lol i hope i dont. 

Well.......i know you want to see it....

I think i scared the parcelforce bloke haha. I was like give it me !! 



















Unboxed. I will take pics of each section of parts as i clean them so you can all see. 

Cheers

:bye:


----------



## cruor angelus silicis

Bloody brilliant, the unboxing was everything I wished it would be. 

Kudos for NocturnalK for letting you start a thread.

You're so lucky but like you said no pressure not to mess it up though looking at the rest of your work, am sure you'll do it justice.

This thread is going to be amazing (now where's that spare £600 so i can order one).


----------



## nocturnalK

My pleasure mate 
Hope you all enjoy, I’m confident LTP will do a fantastic job of it 

Lol i did not pay that for it , if you look hard you can find some out there at a good price. I just accidently stumbled on it in conversation in eBay while haggling over a Warhound, lol i did not even give this reaver a chance to be listed, which they appreciated as it saved them having to photo it all


----------



## LTP

:biggrin:

This is where you all drool.......warning pic heavy :biggrin:


























































































































































Your computers are going to hate me after loading all those. 

Loads of flash on these bits but only one bit of damage. No warping yet that i can see (fingers crossed). 

The detailing on this model is fantastic. 

Ok im gonna leave you all to drool now. 

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

:shok:
...

om nom nom nom!

Looks like an awesome awesome kit, your a very lucky person indeed to get to paint this. I'm sure you'll do yourself proud by the end of this log. :good:

Git paintin'
Grish


----------



## mcmuffin

Oh my god, it's like being a kid opening up your massive Lego kit on Christmas, except it's a reaver titan. I am a big fan of your work and I know that you will do an amazing job on this. I will be glued to this thread. Now, to get a Thunderhawk for me......


----------



## Graf Spee

wow. i didn't realize it consists of so many parts. even the projectiles from the launcher are single parts:shok:. oh my. happy assembling. you're really lucky that you got no warped parts. everything i ever ordererd from fw i had to send back at least once (ok, sometimes i could keep the warped stuff). like they have no quality control or something like that. very annoying. 

anyways, get it on. which legion will the sweety belong to? warp runners? 

you know, i think the hardest part will be to give it back after you're done and in love with it. i don't envy you one bit there :biggrin:


----------



## nocturnalK

lol, hmm yep the pleasure will be all mine :victory:

lol, but you can give it a bedding in on a gaming table if you want before it comes home 

Not decided what titan legion it will belong to yet, hmm...i know the warp runners were active on vraks so there located close to the gate.... But arnt the warp runners titans manufactured by the Lucious Forge?, the reavers only come in mars partern. Thats one thing which i noticed in the seige of vraks. 

Our we could open it up to suggestions in here to a good titan legion name


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> :shok:
> ...
> 
> om nom nom nom!
> 
> Looks like an awesome awesome kit, your a very lucky person indeed to get to paint this. I'm sure you'll do yourself proud by the end of this log. :good:
> 
> Git paintin'
> Grish


cheers Grish 



mcmuffin said:


> Oh my god, it must be like opening up your giant Lego set when you are 6 , except it's a reaver Titan. Do it proud, I a big fan of your work, so I know that you will do an awesome job on it. Now, to get me a thunderhawk.


Lol you get me a thunderhawk . Ill try my best lol. 



Graf Spee said:


> wow. i didn't realize it consists of so many parts. even the projectiles from the launcher are single parts:shok:. oh my. happy assembling. you're really lucky that you got no warped parts. everything i ever ordererd from fw i had to send back at least once (ok, sometimes i could keep the warped stuff). like they have no quality control or something like that. very annoying.
> 
> anyways, get it on. which legion will the sweety belong to? warp runners?
> 
> you know, i think the hardest part will be to give it back after you're done and in love with it. i don't envy you one bit there :biggrin:


well like i said i havn't actually assembled it yet lol so there could be something. 

I was all happy until you metioned handing it back . Plus NocturnalK knows where i live so i cant even steal it haha (not that i would )

So im watching the match right now get in there England! But before that i have cleaned all the parts.

Ok so firstly i need one of these










without tea i cant function very well so this is completely nesscessary lol. 

I have taken up half the kitchen to do this haha. I have 3 bowls. 1 large one for the bit parts, a smaller one and a rinse bowl. The first 2 are warm water with a little but of washing up liquid. 










Then get an old toothbrush and just soak the parts in the mixture and then scrub and rinse then leave on a tea towel or kithen roll to dry. 










All clean and back in the bags 










Im going to keep a time log for this thread so you know how long its taking on each bit etc. I might keep a tea log too see how many i got through haha. 

Time for cleaning : 1 hour 30 mins

Now onto the De - flashing 

:bye:


----------



## Unforgiven302

I'll be keeping an eye on this project. The sheer size and detail of the models pieces alone would be enough to cause me mild heart palpitations and stomach nausea. Good luck on this project!


----------



## aquatic_foible

i am genuinely excited to see your progress on this commission. loving the fact that you're posting regarding every "stage" of the project so far. keep us [regularly] updated, and do the awesome job that you are extremely capable of doing.

p.s. i was considering buying a thunderhawk circa christmas-time [subject to work bonuses etc]...but now, that titan is whispering "buy me, buy me!" from the depths of the FW website...such a dilema! :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Can't wait to see it all going together!


----------



## Varakir

That's one hell of a project to re-start comission work with!

What kind of level painting are you doing? i can only assume it's the full 9 yards on such a pretty model.


----------



## Skartooth

Holy Gork that think looks amazing. Didn't realized how detailed the actual model was 

Skar


----------



## ClassyRaptor

I'm guessing it comes with an instruction manual? To build it?
I'm going to watch this thread intently, I really want to see the finished model.


----------



## LTP

aquatic_foible said:


> i am genuinely excited to see your progress on this commission. loving the fact that you're posting regarding every "stage" of the project so far. keep us [regularly] updated, and do the awesome job that you are extremely capable of doing.
> 
> p.s. i was considering buying a thunderhawk circa christmas-time [subject to work bonuses etc]...but now, that titan is whispering "buy me, buy me!" from the depths of the FW website...such a dilema! :grin:


Well depending how much of pain this will be to put together i might save up for one. Thunderhawks are awesome though 



Varakir said:


> That's one hell of a project to re-start comission work with!
> 
> What kind of level painting are you doing? i can only assume it's the full 9 yards on such a pretty model.


Yeah tell me about it lol. Oh yeah level 3 standard which is basically the best i can do. 



Skartooth said:


> Holy Gork that think looks amazing. Didn't realized how detailed the actual model was
> 
> Skar


Neither did i until i got it lol. I can kind of understand why they cost so much now. It must cost loads to cast. 



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I'm guessing it comes with an instruction manual? To build it?
> I'm going to watch this thread intently, I really want to see the finished model.


Yeah a few sheets infact. they are not very detailed instructions however. 


Progress! Well done England btw. 

After the match i started cleaning up the leg sections. 

A few useful tips. 

The legs are the most complex and have the most parts so start with them becuase once the hardest part is done the rest won't seem as bad.

I found that using a hobby knife to remove the mold lines was easier than filing away at them for 10 minutes lol. 

I used a small hacksaw to remove the larger bits of flash. This prevent craking and warping that comes with using snips and give you a nice clean edge. 

Make sure you are in a well ventilated area because the dust is crazy! lol. 

Oh and one last thing, whatever you do, do not think of how much the model costs when you are carving away at it with a knife because each bit that you take off is probably worth about £2 lol.

SO the progress:










These are the instructions and the cleaned up leg parts.










As you can see i have done a mock up of the build. I have assembled the hip joints, the piston mounts and the thigh assembly. 

I used 2 part epoxy resin for the big parts as super glue just isnt strong enough to hold it. 

My plan is to assemble as much as possible until i can paint the underneath and then add the rest after. 

Time taken for clean up on each leg : 2 hours
Time of current assembly: 30 mins

Total project time: 6 hours. 

 :bye:


----------



## ClassyRaptor

What colour scheme have you been asked to do? The same as on the Forge World site or a Space Marine Chapter?
By the way you deserve rep just for attempting this monstrosity.


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> What colour scheme have you been asked to do? The same as on the Forge World site or a Space Marine Chapter?
> By the way you deserve rep just for attempting this monstrosity.


Its going to be a dark blue colour scheme much like the same colour of the banner with a gold/bronze trim. 

Cheers for the rep!


----------



## dandan1350

And i thought a land speeder storm was hard wow


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

<BANG!>
<Racing commentator voice> Aaaand she's off!

All I can say is this is already looking nice, you should nickname it Titan SexyLegs 
Definately +rep for...taking this up, starting it, and for things to come.

...Plus subbing this, it is most definately worth my time.

And your very own LTP Support Team;









<GO LTP GO, GO LTP GO> :laugh:

May the Shwartz be with you,
Grish


----------



## nocturnalK

Its looking good 
At this rate ur be finished building soon lol....
Nice work, we need to get a firework display for the finaly


----------



## fynn

is it painted yet????................lol, only jokeing, looking forward to seeing this log develop +rep my man


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> <BANG!>
> <Racing commentator voice> Aaaand she's off!
> 
> All I can say is this is already looking nice, you should nickname it Titan SexyLegs
> Definately +rep for...taking this up, starting it, and for things to come.
> 
> ...Plus subbing this, it is most definately worth my time.
> 
> And your very own LTP Support Team;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <GO LTP GO, GO LTP GO> :laugh:
> 
> Best post ever! Im sorry NocturnalK titan sexylegs it is!
> 
> May the Shwartz be with you,
> Grish


I really appreciate the support team and they will now be with me every step of the way lol . Thankyou for the rep and im gonna have to give you some for the effort on the awesome pic lol. (love the spaceballs reference btw)



nocturnalK said:


> Its looking good
> At this rate ur be finished building soon lol....
> Nice work, we need to get a firework display for the finaly


lol yeah i hope. Woo fireworks! that would be cool.



fynn said:


> is it painted yet????................lol, only jokeing, looking forward to seeing this log develop +rep my man


Yeah it is i was up all night painting . Cheers for the rep 

I got up extra early this morning to get you all some pictures 

The leg armour is done now.










The guards are done i just need to stick the pistons in but this cant be done until the whole leg is together. 










Mockup of the knee joint also cant be stuck yet for the same reason. 










Here you all go ( btw i dont want this turning into some sort of titan foot porn! LMAO)










Even the small details are great 











Today im moving onto the torso parts. I'm going to clean them all up and dry fit them like i have with this. Once i have done the hip i may assemble the legs as much as possible then i can undercoat them.

Hopefully it wont take me too long now i know what im doing. 


*Total time:* 6 hours

Updates later folks 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I am soooo jealous . Me wants a Reaver now, just asked my mum to get me one, she said maybe 

What 2 Part Resin did you use? Was it like Arldite or something? 

Can't wait for the beasty to be painted, gonna look sweet!!


----------



## Graf Spee

nocturnalK said:


> Not decided what titan legion it will belong to yet, hmm...i know the warp runners were active on vraks so there located close to the gate.... But arnt the warp runners titans manufactured by the Lucious Forge?, the reavers only come in mars partern. Thats one thing which i noticed in the seige of vraks.
> 
> Our we could open it up to suggestions in here to a good titan legion name



mhmm.. good point. you're right on that. of course on the other hand the lucius pattern models we're released pretty late by gw and the warprunners already existet in the fluff decades before before. all in mars pattern. epic will tell you stories about it :read: :wink: but you could still do a legion ignatum reaver then. although i think warp runners look coolest. war gryphons might do as well..


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> I am soooo jealous . Me wants a Reaver now, just asked my mum to get me one, she said maybe
> 
> What 2 Part Resin did you use? Was it like Arldite or something?
> 
> Can't wait for the beasty to be painted, gonna look sweet!!


Lol i asked my mum then and she told me to do one lol. I use 151 epoxy clear resin. Arldite is awesome stuff but most of the products cost a fortune and dont dry clear. Its great stuff you have to hold the pieces for around 5 minutes the only down side is that it stinks and i had to use it outside today because it was making me feel sick lol. 

*Progress*

So i have had this wonderful model for 2 days and i have mananged to wash it, clean up all the bits and remove all the extra resin  I got through it alot faster than i thought actually. Now this thread is not only to show you the model but to help you out and give you a guide if you ever decide to get one. 

So things to note so far: 

*Essential tools* : Clippers, assortment of files (different shapes are important), small hacksaw, hobby knife. 
*
Other helpful items:* Cutting mat, small desk vice (makes it easier when filing.

I use 151 epoxy resin. Like it says above it dries clear and is managable. 

Do all filing and use the epoxy outside as the dust is horrible and epoxy stinks lol. 

When cleaning the parts do a bag at a time, otherwise you will get bored after about half an hour trust me lol. This also shows you how much you have left to do better and rather than seeing a pile of bit you can say oh i only have 4 bags left etc. 

Be careful with hobby knives lol 

Todays progress:

Torso/ Carapace/ Head























































This is my favourite part 




























Melta




















Here are some layout pics :



















And this is what is going to be getting painted first:










Going to start some of it tonight and i hope to get them all completed by the end of the week 

Time frames so far:*

Stage 1:* Cleaning - 1 hour 30 mins
*Stage 2:*: De-flashing 
Legs - 4 hours
Torso - 45 mins
Carapace - 1 hour 10 mins
Weapons and Head - 50 mins

*Total Pre Assembly* - 8 Hours 15 mins*

Assembly*

Dry fitting - 2 hours

Total time so far 10 Hours 15 mins

Wow uber long post, sorry lol. Next update tomorrow hopefully 

Comon support crew we have work to do 










:bye:


----------



## mcmuffin

whoa, i didnt realise the reaver was THAT big! its humongous looks nice though, i have never gotten a forge world model, so i didnt realise there was that much prep work involved, and thanks for the breakdown of what you need to do to prep the resin models, thanks, here is some rep, (that way you have more rep than posts lol) it is an awesome project to attempt


----------



## LTP

mcmuffin said:


> whoa, i didnt realise the reaver was THAT big! its humongous looks nice though, i have never gotten a forge world model, so i didnt realise there was that much prep work involved, and thanks for the breakdown of what you need to do to prep the resin models, thanks, here is some rep, (that way you have more rep than posts lol) it is an awesome project to attempt


Lol cheers. Y know its funny you say that about the rep because thats like my little aim, to try and get more rep than posts lol. It doesnt always work though. 

It is rather big i think it stands around 14inches tall when built.


----------



## nocturnalK

Graf Spee said:


> mhmm.. good point. you're right on that. of course on the other hand the lucius pattern models we're released pretty late by gw and the warprunners already existet in the fluff decades before before. all in mars pattern. epic will tell you stories about it :read: :wink: but you could still do a legion ignatum reaver then. although i think warp runners look coolest. war gryphons might do as well..


Yup, i could go warp runners, the color scheme is not so different really. 
Ill have to look up a bit 

its looking good LTP, very nice.
lol, i wonder if i can change the rules and keep a squad of assault marines in the engine bay


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> Yup, i could go warp runners, the color scheme is not so different really.
> Ill have to look up a bit
> 
> its looking good LTP, very nice.
> lol, i wonder if i can change the rules and keep a squad of assault marines in the engine bay


Lol that would look cool! these parts look great undercoated you can really see the detail. opps just leant in my paint haha *runs off to wash arm*


----------



## mcmuffin

@ nocturnalk, that is what the blank datasheet is for Yaaay :grin: i have an idea: a thunderwolf titan, 200 foot mechanical wolf hmmm.


----------



## nocturnalK

LTP said:


> Lol that would look cool! these parts look great undercoated you can really see the detail. opps just leant in my paint haha *runs off to wash arm*


lol, good job its acrylic , i cant wait to see the detail brought out 


mcmuffin said:


> @ nocturnalk, that is what the blank datasheet is for Yaaay :grin: i have an idea: a thunderwolf titan, 200 foot mechanical wolf hmmm.


haha, yeah now that would be cool, ur need it just to kill a big enough wolf for its pelt :shok:


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Veery nice Progress LTP. How can you put up with the stink of all that resign?


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Veery nice Progress LTP. How can you put up with the stink of all that resign?


Stink ? lol. Its not too bad really.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Hmm I just bought the basing kit and those small resin parts stink like all hell till you put some paint over them. Oh well, the point stands, GREAT PROGRESS.


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Hmm I just bought the basing kit and those small resin parts stink like all hell till you put some paint over them. Oh well, the point stands, GREAT PROGRESS.


Yeah i got that kit too and it reeks. But this stuff doesnt. Maybe they use a different resin for those kits. Cheers


----------



## ClassyRaptor

I checked out your site and Couldn't find a price guide do I just submit something in the comissions thing?


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I checked out your site and Couldn't find a price guide do I just submit something in the comissions thing?


there is a price table about half the way down the page on the commissions page. just click commissions on the side bar bar

http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/commissions.htm


----------



## IntereoVivo

Excellent bud. Looking forward to following this one.


----------



## LTP

Good evening everyone. 

Just a quick update before i head out. I have painted all the interior tech details that i showed you yesterday. I will sort the time out for each when i get back. 

This is the first time i have used metallic paint in about 3 years so please be nice lol. 
I went for a dirty oliy feel with the metallics:




























Hopefully there will be another update later tonight 

:bye:


----------



## nocturnalK

Wow :shok:, you go girl


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> Wow :shok:, you go girl


lol glad you like it. My favourite part is the screens. Resin is great to paint by the way the paint goes on so well.


----------



## Graf Spee

geez.. i envy your determination to get this beast battle ready. you're pace of progress and submitting the steps to the forum is outstanding. it's extremely worth looking every other hour or so. keep going! much respect.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Nice LTP Im sure your client will be very happy with this. May I ask, how much he is paying for all of this?


----------



## LTP

Graf Spee said:


> geez.. i envy your determination to get this beast battle ready. you're pace of progress and submitting the steps to the forum is outstanding. it's extremely worth looking every other hour or so. keep going! much respect.


Lol cheers. There wont be as many updates next week i dont think because im back at work so im trying to get as much as possible done now. 



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Nice LTP Im sure your client will be very happy with this. May I ask, how much he is paying for all of this?


Cheers . I think i will leave it up to NocturnalK to decide whether he wants everyone to know how much he is paying for it. Apparently its not as much as everyone else though lol.


----------



## LTP

Heya heres the other post i promised. 

Support team are still cheering me on.










I am still doing the interior details. For the interior walls i came across a problem

When i was putting the walls in the body they wouldnt slot into the gap. I had to file down the small ridge on the bottom until i could slide them into place. 

Now they are a nice fit 










*Metal step by step.*

*Step 1*

Boltgun Metal over a black undercoat:



















*Step 2*

Babab Black wash:










*Step 3*

50/50 mix of Boltgun Metal and Chainmail:



















*Step 4*

Pure Chainmail:










*Step 5*

Devlan Mud Wash Concentrating on rivets and raised areas:










*Step 6*

50/50 mix of Chainmail and Mithril Silver to edges:



















*Step 7*

Final highlight of Mithril Silver to rivets and edges:



















Finished 



















One more side to go then i can move onto the tech engineer. Hopefully i can get the other side finished and the tech at least started by the end of tommorrow. 

*Timings:*

*Torso Interior* : Each side plus smaller parts: 4 Hours 30 mins

*Total Time: * *14 Hours 45 Minutes*

Back tommorrow 

:bye:


----------



## nocturnalK

yeah the screens are great , and ur metal work is fab. Im loving the detail your putting in :grin:

lol, about the price... nope thats a bit nosey 

But lets just say at the price i got the titan and the price im paying for this work totals not much more then if i brought the titan from FW,.... SCORE :biggrin:


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Ok so allot then 
You liking it so far Nocturn?


----------



## nocturnalK

lol, by the way.. I did not pay FW prices for the titan 

Im lovin the work thats been done, LTP has a real talent


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

HORRAY FOR PROGRESS!!!

It's looking quite...shall we say..."FREAKING AWESOME" :biggrin:

liking the steady progress, really like seeing things coming together, keep it going

Grish


----------



## LTP

Heya guys cheers for the comments they make me work harder lol. 

I think i might have burnt myself out now from all this assembling and painting etc. Before i show you some more progress i have something else to share. 

I went into manchester today shopping and thought i would pop into the games workshop there as i need some more brushes and paints etc. This was in the window:



















I mean seriously WTF? An emporer titan! Now this project seems tiny! lol. Anyway i was speaking to the nice bloke there and he said it was mostly made out of MDF and the guys in the shop made it for gamesday. 

Also whats with the weird OMG your a girl looks that i get whenever i go in GW? We do paint and play too y'know lol. 


Back on topic. I got the other side done today which was my aim really so yay . I also stuck the knee and thigh joints together last night and they have set well this morning. 

I have a 5 hour drive back to camp tommorrow which im really not lookig forward too tbh. My aim tommorrow is to have the hip joint and the feet also connected and im going to start undercoating as i will have my airbrush then.

Here are some progress pics for your viewing pleasure:





































Oh by the way my berghaus mug seems to sneak into my pics on a regular basis. Its a crafty sneaky thing and i am by no means advertising berghaus haha. It is a good mug though. 

Enjoy and i will try and get another update before works takes over my life again. 

Cheers

 :bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Yeah, that Emporer Titan was there last year, saw it when I went to GD. 

I am seriously considering getting one of those bad boys xD

Great work! +Rep is in order I think


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Looking great so far. I wouldn't mind painting a reaver but I'm sure I'd get bored of it after a bit.

GW Manchester (Arndale) have a emp titan (or a very large one at least), although the head on that one is cooler. Is that the one with glowing eyes and a moving head?


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> Yeah, that Emporer Titan was there last year, saw it when I went to GD.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting one of those bad boys xD
> 
> Great work! +Rep is in order I think


Me too lol. I might get a thunderhawk though and do it lightning hawks colours because purple rocks lol.

Cheers for the rep mate 



Shadow Hawk said:


> Looking great so far. I wouldn't mind painting a reaver but I'm sure I'd get bored of it after a bit.
> 
> GW Manchester (Arndale) have a emp titan (or a very large one at least), although the head on that one is cooler. Is that the one with glowing eyes and a moving head?


You have to keep doing different parts and having lots of breaks then you dont get to bored.

Thats the Gw i went in today i dont know if it has a moving head i was just quickly nipping in. Would of been cool to see if it does.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> Me too lol. I might get a thunderhawk though and do it lightning hawks colours because purple rocks lol.
> 
> Cheers for the rep mate


Yeah, it sucks, because I have so much stuff I _want _to get, just can't because I don't have unlimited money! Ah well, I shall see how much I have for Games Day . If I can get a Thunderhawk it shall be amazing haha. Or a titan for that matter xD

And no problem!

EDIT - Scratch that, I am not going to have £400 for games day!


----------



## Arkle

Looking awesome so far! The fact that you've not used metalic paint in ages hasn't reduced the quality of your output what-so-ever. Fantastic start +rep

And when you said big - you really weren't kidding! :shok:


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Ok guys heres the plan, we get a lot of money like 2500 and walk in and say we want to buy it. If they say no we use tear gas, Get a big skateboard and wheel it out. 

Or I could just make one, I reckon almost the entire top of it is jus the Imperial Bastion sets.


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> Yeah, it sucks, because I have so much stuff I _want _to get, just can't because I don't have unlimited money! Ah well, I shall see how much I have for Games Day . If I can get a Thunderhawk it shall be amazing haha. Or a titan for that matter xD
> 
> And no problem!
> 
> EDIT - Scratch that, I am not going to have £400 for games day!


Haha i wish i had £400 for gamesday too. Im not even going actually.



Arkle said:


> Looking awesome so far! The fact that you've not used metalic paint in ages hasn't reduced the quality of your output what-so-ever. Fantastic start +rep
> 
> And when you said big - you really weren't kidding! :shok:


Nope i deffo wasnt kidding hun haha. It is big. Thankyou for the rep. 



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Ok guys heres the plan, we get a lot of money like 2500 and walk in and say we want to buy it. If they say no we use tear gas, Get a big skateboard and wheel it out.
> 
> Or I could just make one, I reckon almost the entire top of it is jus the Imperial Bastion sets.


ha ha srew the money we'll just do the other bit and take it. Now who owns a pick up truck to fit it in?


----------



## ClassyRaptor

I wonder how much it wieghs? My guess is about 100-150kg Possible more.


----------



## LTP

Well he said its mostly MDF so its will weigh alot. Its all good though im sure it breaks down into pieces for transport so we can manage it  lol. 

Seriously though i dont think you would be too far off really with that estimation.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Ok then, I will do the lifting









You hold them off, I dont think we would have enough time to figure out what parts it breaks down into lol.


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Ok then, I will do the lifting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hold them off, I dont think we would have enough time to figure out what parts it breaks down into lol.


Haha lol to be fair if you were that built and you went into a GW they would be so scared at the shear sight of your muscles they would offer it to you for free show us how to break it down and probably even gift wrap it for you.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

They would do that if most women walked in the shop.


----------



## LTP

lol well maybe i should just pull the sweet talk thing. I dont beleive we are dicussing ways to steal stuff haha.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

:laugh: Yer true.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> Well he said its mostly MDF so its will weigh alot. Its all good though im sure it breaks down into pieces for transport so we can manage it  lol.
> 
> Seriously though i dont think you would be too far off really with that estimation.


MDF is a bitch. That case I made for my AS project weights a fuck ton... And thats like 3 cases and an outer casing! 

I think maybe make it a project. Would be cool, especially if you were to put it up against the Reaver!


----------



## ClassyRaptor

A new project Log Title: Stealing That Big Ass Mother Fuc***


----------



## shaantitus

I shall now put down the rebellion and forcefully return this thread to topic. 
LTP, you are successfully demonstrating the attributes required to do a project like this successfully. Methodical Planning, organization, preparation, PATIENCE and truly awesome skills. 'The Force is strong in this one.'
Most repworthy.


----------



## LTP

lol. I think we would probably have to add *theoretically in there somewhere becuase we wouldn't want people to think we were actually going to steal it .....cos were not.....

thankyou Shaantitus for getting it back on topic and the kind words


----------



## ClassyRaptor

We aren't? :c


----------



## Shadow Hawk

I really like the screens. Rep worthy so far. The metal is good, nice to see you doing a bit of TMM instead of NMM.

With the Arndale, the one at the front window, I think it's head moves and eyes glow but I'm not sure. The thing I'm talking about is at the back, It's a Warlord titan I think, near those hanging valkyries in the back right corner.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

LTP I think the reason your getting weird looks is because warhammer is a VERY nerdy, VERY specialiast hobby that most people who play it that have not seen as many women playing said hobby, dont understand that women can be into hobbies like this too.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Shadow Hawk said:


> I really like the screens. Rep worthy so far. The metal is good, nice to see you doing a bit of TMM instead of NMM.
> 
> With the Arndale, the one at the front window, I think it's head moves and eyes glow but I'm not sure. The thing I'm talking about is at the back, It's a Warlord titan I think, near those hanging valkyries in the back right corner.


I will agree with this comment, apart from I also love the metallics, looks awesome. And the Titan does have glowing eyes, they were switched on at GD last year, never saw the head move though.


----------



## LTP

Shadow Hawk said:


> I really like the screens. Rep worthy so far. The metal is good, nice to see you doing a bit of TMM instead of NMM.
> 
> With the Arndale, the one at the front window, I think it's head moves and eyes glow but I'm not sure. The thing I'm talking about is at the back, It's a Warlord titan I think, near those hanging valkyries in the back right corner.


Ah i didnt go in that far lol it was redders and all the paint stuffs was by the counter so i just saw the beast in the window and then left.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> LTP I think the reason your getting weird looks is because warhammer is a VERY nerdy, VERY specialiast hobby that most people who play it that have not seen as many women playing said hobby, dont understand that women can be into hobbies like this too.


Yeah fair one but you would think the employees would be a bit less suprised lol. 



Marneus Calgar said:


> I will agree with this comment, apart from I also love the metallics, looks awesome. And the Titan does have glowing eyes, they were switched on at GD last year, never saw the head move though.


I was too busy fighting to get to the front of the forgeworld queue to look around last time but i will go and check out the other stuff next time i go. 

Oh and off topic but WTF? that referee better have life insurance


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> I was too busy fighting to get to the front of the forgeworld queue to look around last time but i will go and check out the other stuff next time i go.
> 
> Oh and off topic but WTF? that referee better have life insurance


I didn't have to wait too long to get to the front of the queue to be honest. I just waited a few minutes, and he said "Who's next" I said "MEMEME". 

And yes, that goal was fucking in :ireful2:


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> I didn't have to wait too long to get to the front of the queue to be honest. I just waited a few minutes, and he said "Who's next" I said "MEMEME".
> 
> And yes, that goal was fucking in :ireful2:


lol i must of gone at a bad time. Hell yeha it was in! the basterd better watch out because theres like 40000 fans in that stadium wanting to kill him now.


----------



## edd_thereaper

LTP said:


> lol i must of gone at a bad time. Hell yeha it was in! the basterd better watch out because theres like 40000 fans in that stadium wanting to kill him now.


40000 fans, plus 51 million englishmen leaving the TV screens and arming themselves for an all out assault

4 - 1 oh dear, had that goal been in it might have been a different story

back to my intial reason for posting, good work so far,especailly your metalwork

cheers

edd


----------



## nocturnalK

Off topic....i am sooo disappointed with that game.... what the hell was we doing?

On topic, I well chuffed i found you LPT ur work is great and i think you should end up for a golden demon at some point


----------



## Marneus Calgar

nocturnalK said:


> Off topic....i am sooo disappointed with that game.... what the hell was we doing?
> 
> On topic, I well chuffed i found you LPT ur work is great and i think you should end up for a golden demon at some point


Seconded, I really think that you should enter it when you next go to GD


----------



## Graf Spee

LTP said:


> Oh and off topic but WTF? that referee better have life insurance


for what? we won 4:1..

so it would be 4:2? :biggrin:

no offence, but it truly was a goal.no fucking arguing about it. still you would have needed 3 more to win... 

spirits are high here in germany. it's always like some small war being fought on the green.. for whatever reason :blush:

nice game nevertheless. but rooney wasn't the the big shit as he was supposed to be. and mister jagger was a pretty sad figure.

anyways, i hope you're still in good moods to work on that baby.
all the best, don't take it to hard. i still love your work


----------



## Shadow Hawk

It would not necessarily be 4 - 2 still. If England were on 2 - 2 with Germany that would be great for morale, which would make them play better. Still, congratulations, I'm supporting 3 teams: Ghana, Japan and Mexico. Especially Ghana, they are just so awesome.


----------



## LTP

edd_thereaper said:


> 40000 fans, plus 51 million englishmen leaving the TV screens and arming themselves for an all out assault
> 
> 4 - 1 oh dear, had that goal been in it might have been a different story
> 
> back to my intial reason for posting, good work so far,especailly your metalwork
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


Thanks mate 



nocturnalK said:


> Off topic....i am sooo disappointed with that game.... what the hell was we doing?
> 
> On topic, I well chuffed i found you LPT ur work is great and i think you should end up for a golden demon at some point


Playing shit as usual lol. Cheers im glad your liking it so far.



Marneus Calgar said:


> Seconded, I really think that you should enter it when you next go to GD


Well i entered last year with my command rhino and didnt even get finalist lol. Maybe next year if im not on tour etc. It would be brill to win one.



Graf Spee said:


> for what? we won 4:1..
> 
> so it would be 4:2? :biggrin:
> 
> no offence, but it truly was a goal.no fucking arguing about it. still you would have needed 3 more to win...
> 
> spirits are high here in germany. it's always like some small war being fought on the green.. for whatever reason :blush:
> 
> nice game nevertheless. but rooney wasn't the the big shit as he was supposed to be. and mister jagger was a pretty sad figure.
> 
> anyways, i hope you're still in good moods to work on that baby.
> all the best, don't take it to hard. i still love your work


Hey Graf. Congrats your team played excellant. I posted that when it was 2 -1 so now it doesnt really matter. We played shite and i am always dissapointed but the patriot in me tells me to watch them play lol.

Rooney was balls and i wish capello had the balls to take him off and put crouch on. 

Im not really fussed because i didnt work myself up for a win so it wont effect my determination lol. 

Ok enough of the football now lol. Lets get this back on topic. 

I will be getting back to camp later tonight and i might be able to get some more work in on the titan tonight but im not sure yet.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> Well i entered last year with my command rhino and didnt even get finalist lol. Maybe next year if im not on tour etc. It would be brill to win one.


Yeah, but you have got so much better since then 

EDIT: Rereading I think I might be coming across a bit rudely (IMO). I mean, the rhino was awesome, but you've got more awesome


----------



## Blueberrypop

Graf Spee said:


> spirits are high here in germany. it's always like some small war being fought on the green.. for whatever reason :blush:


Oh Germany and their wars.:wink: 

As for the titan looking wicked so far.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Damn Reaver Titans. Killed 2 Hierophants last game I played. Funny thing is, he was using a Star Wars AT-AT model for it! Boy, did that piss me off...


----------



## nurgles_warrior

love it!!! love the painting so far and cant wait to see the finished product, iyt ha made me want to get back to building my warlord titan so i can paint it.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Good ol' Titan SexyLegs, nice to see her getting some colour, keep it up LTP

:good:

Grish


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> Yeah, but you have got so much better since then
> 
> EDIT: Rereading I think I might be coming across a bit rudely (IMO). I mean, the rhino was awesome, but you've got more awesome


Lol i knew what you meant mate  I have just gone over my LH thread and i can see the improvement, it was one of my aims after last GD to improve my NMM and i think doing my IG support force helped too.



nurgles_warrior said:


> love it!!! love the painting so far and cant wait to see the finished product, iyt ha made me want to get back to building my warlord titan so i can paint it.


Cheers , you should then you can show it everyone and get loads of great feedback. 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Good ol' Titan SexyLegs, nice to see her getting some colour, keep it up LTP
> 
> :good:
> 
> Grish


Oh yeah shes gonna look well hot when im finished lol. Oh and the support team are still going strong .

Sorry guys but i dont have an update tonight. Its nice to see feedback though. I have driven over 300 miles today and i dont feel up to unboxing the titan lol. I start work again tommorrow  so i dont know how regularly i can post but i will try my hardest to get pics to you all!! 

Thanks for all the support lol. It really is appreciated and i love that there is so much interest. 

Cheers

:bye:

EDIT: I just saw that i have gone over 400 rep thankyou so much guys


----------



## Holmstrom

Must...see...more...titan...


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

your NMM is freaking awesome and your actual metalics arent bad either. +rep to ya:so_happy:


----------



## LTP

Holmstrom said:


> Must...see...more...titan...


You wil get your fix shortly 



CMDR_VELIK said:


> your NMM is freaking awesome and your actual metalics arent bad either. +rep to ya:so_happy:


Cheers mate 

Ok guys im sorry its been a few days. I got back to work to find out im going on a 3 week exercise from the end of this week so i have been getting everything sorted last minute, this also means that there wont be any updates until i get back but im gonna try and get as much as possible done this week .

So here we go then, I got my new airbrush through yesterday  its great. 














































That is basically my airbrush set up. I have 3 airbrushes that is my new one. I use a small compressor and standard hose. For airbrushing i like to use vallegio paints as the pigment is better and therefore not as much mixing is needed. 

Here are the results of the undercoating:



















As you can see you get a nice even coat and its really fast to do. I like using the airbrush rather than spraypaint because it doesnt require massive ventilation and you dont have to wait ages for it to dry. 










That took me around 2 hours to do counting mixing the paint. I was really suprised because i only had to make 2 pots of paint for the pieces that i completed tonight .

I then started adding some colour. The colour theme is dark blue but i wanted to do some blending ad it is quite easy to acheive with an airbrush so i highlighted the armour up. 














































If i was to do that by hand it probably would of taken me 3 times longer lol. Im really happy with how it turned out and im going to try putting metallic paint through my airbrush and see how it comes out. 

I wil also be doing the inside of the main body tonight or making a start at least. 

thanks for all the support guys you all help me with this project and i love the feedback you give 

Next update tommorrow hopefully. 

*Total Time*: 16 Hours 45 Minutes

:bye:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Looking good, just wondering, where did you get your airbrush and compressor from? and how much?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks awesome! Loving the blue on the army, also, how much did that Airbrush cost? I WANT ONE


----------



## LTP

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looking good, just wondering, where did you get your airbrush and compressor from? and how much?





Marneus Calgar said:


> Looks awesome! Loving the blue on the army, also, how much did that Airbrush cost? I WANT ONE


I got the compressor, 2 airbrushes the hose and the holder off ebay for £89 in a package deal. I get my stuff from everything airbrush on there, they are really good.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> I got the compressor, 2 airbrushes the hose and the holder off ebay for £89 in a package deal. I get my stuff from everything airbrush on there, they are really good.


Awesome, cheers . And I meant Armour on the post, not army xD


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

LTP said:


> I got the compressor, 2 airbrushes the hose and the holder off ebay for £89 in a package deal. I get my stuff from everything airbrush on there, they are really good.


Any chance we could get a link? or the name of the kit you got?


----------



## LTP

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Any chance we could get a link? or the name of the kit you got?


Here you go mate something like this is great for starting 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AIRBRUSH-KIT-...Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item5635b6fe82


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

LTP said:


> Here you go mate something like this is great for starting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AIRBRUSH-KIT-...Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item5635b6fe82


Cheers. I've been meaning to pick one up for ages, thanks for being the inspiration that pushed me over the edge lol.


----------



## LTP

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Cheers. I've been meaning to pick one up for ages, thanks for being the inspiration that pushed me over the edge lol.


lol no problem they are great fun


----------



## bitsandkits

Bugger, i knew i should have stayed clear of this log, now i have a credit card whispering to me "buy one, you know you want to" and im not talking about the air brush!


----------



## LTP

bitsandkits said:


> Bugger, i knew i should have stayed clear of this log, now i have a credit card whispering to me "buy one, you know you want to" and im not talking about the air brush!


Lol i think alot of people are gonna be in debt or skint after reading this thread. I take no responsibility of course lol.


----------



## Otep

you lie like a dirty mattress LTP!!!

nah just jokin  beautiful titan... now if i could only make a sisters theamed one....  flamy/melta goodness!

damn you! now i want one too *cries at the three dollars in my account*


----------



## Holmstrom

Can't wait to see further progress of this fine war machine.


----------



## nocturnalK

Its looking good LTP and i can start to see in my mind this trudging accros the battlefield.
Im glad your enjoying your new toy . Airbrushes are fab tools to use , dont know how i could live with out mine 

Only 2 Pots :shok:, lol.. what ratio do you mix your paints with thinner to?
I have not tried to spray with vall paints yet so it would be a good trick to know 

I found the metallic GW paints spray ok but i had to thin them down a bit more becasue they had a tendency to block the nozzle on proloned use.


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> Its looking good LTP and i can start to see in my mind this trudging accros the battlefield.
> Im glad your enjoying your new toy . Airbrushes are fab tools to use , dont know how i could live with out mine
> 
> Only 2 Pots :shok:, lol.. what ratio do you mix your paints with thinner to?
> I have not tried to spray with vall paints yet so it would be a good trick to know
> 
> I found the metallic GW paints spray ok but i had to thin them down a bit more becasue they had a tendency to block the nozzle on proloned use.


Cool . Yeah well i used water to paint because i have no thinner lol. I kinda just squirted it in the pot haha. When i painted a line with the mixture using my brush you could just see through it. 

Vall paints are great and they had the dripper tops so they are easier to get into the pots. I will probably just paint the metallics on but i will try the GW ones first like. 

Do you like the colour of the armour?


----------



## fynn

have you tried the vall air paints yet, ive heard there very good and pre formated for airbrushing. thinking of picking a few up myself, as i find some of the gw paints a bit hit miss for thining for airbrushing, mainly the foundation paints, some work fine with a 50/50 mix, others you need a higher ratio for.


----------



## nocturnalK

Yeah i love the color, i know it will be a bit darker in RL as you said but can see it will look fab 

water mix , ill try that next time


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> Lol i think alot of people are gonna be in debt or skint after reading this thread. I take no responsibility of course lol.


Yeah, Reaver - £400, Airbrush - £80. 

I NEED MONEY...

Or a friend who "knows how to get things"


----------



## LTP

fynn said:


> have you tried the vall air paints yet, ive heard there very good and pre formated for airbrushing. thinking of picking a few up myself, as i find some of the gw paints a bit hit miss for thining for airbrushing, mainly the foundation paints, some work fine with a 50/50 mix, others you need a higher ratio for.


No i havn't i might have to give them a try. Yeah GW paints can be a right pain the the ass and for what they cost its not worth getting the ratios wrong. 



Marneus Calgar said:


> Yeah, Reaver - £400, Airbrush - £80.
> 
> I NEED MONEY...
> 
> Or a friend who "knows how to get things"


I love those kinda friends lol. :grin:

Hey everyone. Some good news..because we have been dumped with this shit exercise for the next 3 weeks they are giving me tommorrow off so i have all day tomorrow and saturday to get some of this bad boy done . More good news.. i have done loads tonight, more than i thought i would do. 

Here are some interesting photos. 

As you can see there is now a silver section and a blue section. Good job i have a rather large desk huh? 










Firstly i went back to the armour and painted the outlines black again to neaten it up and get the base ready for the gold. 










I thought i would try the metallics through my paintbrush and i used boltgun metal. It worked great i was really happy with the finish so i have spent the night building up the metal and highlights. 










I epoxyed the legs and waist together last night. The feet are still unattached but they will also be epoxyed tonight. 





































I finished the base coating off by putting a devlan mud wash through the airbrush. It turned out really well and it saved me loads of time. 

These are some mock ups of fitting the parts together. 





































I am going to start doing the final highlighting on the metal parts and glue the legs tonight. Then i have a whole 2 days to get as much as possible done. 

*Total time:** 20 hours 45 minutes*.

cheers

:bye:


----------



## Sangus Bane

Can't wait to see the symbol all painted 

Nice work man!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Ah it's coming along nicely LTP, looking killer. Really love the blue you have going.

Looking forward to your next installment in this project.

Grish


----------



## moo

This is progressing well and i did wonder whether you would use an airbrush for the armour, im glad you did as the finish is very good. I've been meaning to use my airbrush but something always comes up. For me i have to admit that the metallics aren't as good as the blue armour as you can see definition through the blue, but the metallics look almost like base colour to me. Perhaps it is the scale as painting something so big is very different to the smaller scale stuff, but im intrigued as to how this will progress, good piece so far


----------



## nocturnalK

Sangus Bane said:


> Can't wait to see the symbol all painted
> 
> Nice work man!


lol, LTP is na male 

LTP Your really pounding into this at the progress is fab, cant wait to see how you will progress on going over the base coat


----------



## LTP

Sangus Bane said:


> Can't wait to see the symbol all painted
> 
> Nice work man!


I dont know when i will start it yet and cheers 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Ah it's coming along nicely LTP, looking killer. Really love the blue you have going.
> 
> Looking forward to your next installment in this project.
> 
> Grish


Its mesmerizing i cant stop looking at it lol.



moo said:


> This is progressing well and i did wonder whether you would use an airbrush for the armour, im glad you did as the finish is very good. I've been meaning to use my airbrush but something always comes up. For me i have to admit that the metallics aren't as good as the blue armour as you can see definition through the blue, but the metallics look almost like base colour to me. Perhaps it is the scale as painting something so big is very different to the smaller scale stuff, but im intrigued as to how this will progress, good piece so far


It has difinitely made my life easier. I know exactly what you mean with the difinition i think im going to go over and wash the metal again and the highlight up by hand.



> lol, LTP is na male
> 
> LTP Your really pounding into this at the progress is fab, cant wait to see how you will progress on going over the base coat


Going to finish the metallics today me thinks. I am also seeing what else u can stick on now. The bags arn't as full as before lol.


----------



## humakt

Looking pretty awesome LTP.

The link for the airbrush is very handy. I need a new compressor so getting that plus 2 new brushes is not too bad at all.


----------



## fynn

yeah, that links handy, when (if) i have some spare cash i have to get one, as im useing cans of air for mine at the mo, and im freash out of air


----------



## Kobrakai

Never really looked too much into Titans and their builds, but after this I have huge respect for anyone who takes on projects like these, and the result is coming out very nicely.

I look forward to it's completion; your client must be thrilled!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis

That looks really sweet LTP. Nice one.


----------



## Skartooth

This is so awesome. You seem to be painting this thing in no time at all. Keep up the great work, I can't wait to see the end product +rep for you

Skar


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone . 

Well what have i done today? Well i spent most of the afternoon and tonight on the legs and feet. One thing about the feet....absolute pain the ass! They are such a pain to assemble. 

Here is why:










The toe pistons have to slot into the foot guards at the same time you fit the piston that attaches to the foot guard and you can't fit it under the armour without loosing your rag and ripping the toes off or (luckily for me) be used to working in small annoying places and manipulate them to go in without ruining the foot. 

Anyways here are the feet completed:



















And here is a mock up of the leg armour and what they will look like finished:










It took me ages to do that lol. Ive spent another 4 hours today on the legs alone bring the total time to: *24 Hours 45 Minutes*

I have to finish packing tommorrow and go and get some more kit but ill have most of the day to get as much as possible done .

Oh and Im very happy with this:

Member of the month

 cheers 

:bye:


----------



## nocturnalK

Its looking good, i like the way its coming out 
lol, yeah the feet don't surprise me 
You did well to get it done in 4 hrs lol.
Nice to know im not the only one who has a messy work top when working :biggrin:
Congrats on the award, you deserve it


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> Its looking good, i like the way its coming out
> lol, yeah the feet don't surprise me
> You did well to get it done in 4 hrs lol.
> Nice to know im not the only one who has a messy work top when working :biggrin:
> Congrats on the award, you deserve it


lol well it started out neat :blush: 

cheers mate  Started on the head now


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Very Nice LTP have some more rep.


----------



## moo

Congrats on the member of the month  very well deserved. It's nice to see others helping out especially on the painting side of things (means i can be lazy ;P). 

I was thinking about the metals and how to me they don't quite looked so finished but im wondering if you or the client would consider weathering? possibly putting some brown and black washes around as oil stains from the joints and maybe putting a light glaze of green around some of the rivets etc. I think it might add an extra bit of detail to the model.


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> Congrats on the member of the month  very well deserved. It's nice to see others helping out especially on the painting side of things (means i can be lazy ;P).
> 
> I was thinking about the metals and how to me they don't quite looked so finished but im wondering if you or the client would consider weathering? possibly putting some brown and black washes around as oil stains from the joints and maybe putting a light glaze of green around some of the rivets etc. I think it might add an extra bit of detail to the model.


 Cheers lol lazy moo . I havnt finished the mettallics yet i am going to do a brown wash to make them look oily etc. I was going to finish them yesterday but the feet took me so bloody long lol. Ill try the green out.


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. Ive had a crazy day! had to go shopping for last minute exercise stuff and the football distracted me (well done Germany btw). I havnt done much on the model today as final packing took longer than i thought and the feet on it were pissing me right off which made me annoyed and i dont like painting when im annoyed. 

This is what i have done so far though on the whole:










And i have painted the head armour and started the interior of the head:



















Again sorry there isnt an amazing huge post, real life sucks. 

I dont know wether i can get internet where i am going away yet so this may be the last time you see me around the site for a few weeks (hopefully not) also we might be getting the weekends off so i may be able to get into town. 

*Total Time:* *25 Hours 45 Minutes*

Cheers :bye:


----------



## scubamansam

wow the titans looking good it inspired me to pick up my brushes again 
also where are you going?
-sam


----------



## LTP

scubamansam said:


> wow the titans looking good it inspired me to pick up my brushes again
> also where are you going?
> -sam


Cheers .
I am going to a huge army training area for a final summer exercise before most of us deploy to afghan.


----------



## scubamansam

ahh i see are you goin to be deployed in afghan as well? or just doing the exercise? either way good luck


----------



## LTP

Cheers and no im not going anymore they want me to stay for some kind of big overseas exercise which is a bummer but if someone gets injured im first on the replacement list.


----------



## scubamansam

cool sounds good


----------



## papa nurgle

OMG 

That is AMAZING!!

:shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## nocturnalK

looking good 
enjoy yourself on the training exercise


----------



## ClassyRaptor

I get deployed very soon the tell me but they did make it clear that I would more than likely be able to get conection on my Iphone. Hell Yer.


----------



## Holmstrom

Looking very good so far, LTP. I can only imagine how epic this beast will appear once it's fully constructed.


----------



## LTP

Holmstrom said:


> Looking very good so far, LTP. I can only imagine how epic this beast will appear once it's fully constructed.


cheers . I hope it when it all comes together it looks great i think this will be one to be proud of lol.



nocturnalK said:


> looking good
> enjoy yourself on the training exercise


I am already lol. Its gorgeous weather if not a little bit windy.



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I get deployed very soon the tell me but they did make it clear that I would more than likely be able to get conection on my Iphone. Hell Yer.


Well if you havnt guessed lol i have managed to pick up 3g internet through my modem. 


Well here i am in the field (literally lol) I have a lovely tent and i have just finished my first 24hour shift. Now comes relax time . 



















That is my wonderful accomodation and tent city. alot better than a shell scrape and a basher which i am used to...ah aviation is good for something lol. 

I wish i could of gotten away with bringing my painting case and parts of the titan to paint when im off as i have loads of time now, and my case is army green ;P. 3 weeks to go but made alot better by been able to get on here. Im still going to be writing some articles and getting a mega walkthrough guide on the titan done as much as i can whilst i am away.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Lol much better than what I'm used to I must say. I usually end up sleeping in the back of a truck or something.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Ah those beds can be a pain in the rectum, 'specially putting the two end supports on, the first goes on easily enough, but the second...<grumble - grumble - facepalm>

Grish


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Ah those beds can be a pain in the rectum, 'specially putting the two end supports on, the first goes on easily enough, but the second...<grumble - grumble - facepalm>
> 
> Grish


I know right? i hate them. after the first night i got my roll mat out and slept on the grass so much comfier and what i am used too lol.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Thats why I try to find a nice truck lol.


----------



## humakt

Personally I'd recommend one of these as a camp bed


http://www.britishmilitarysurplus.co.uk/shopscr52.html

I always found these pretty comfortable when you are in your slug.


----------



## Loki1416

Thats what, 4 people in this forum post that are getting deployed to the same area? I say we all get together for some gaming sessions over there! lol. J/K, know it wouldnt be possible really. Good thought though! Keep an eye out though, I'll be the lazy guy trying to find as much shade and beer as possible! If ya find me, you can have a beer!


----------



## LTP

Loki1416 said:


> Thats what, 4 people in this forum post that are getting deployed to the same area? I say we all get together for some gaming sessions over there! lol. J/K, know it wouldnt be possible really. Good thought though! Keep an eye out though, I'll be the lazy guy trying to find as much shade and beer as possible! If ya find me, you can have a beer!


Lol Bastion is dry mate so i wont be getting any beer.


----------



## Loki1416

That's just it LTP, I'm a supply guy. I can get anything! I got all the connections!


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Drunk Boxing! It's a wonderful game. You get drunk then box, a sober ref decides who wins and the looser has to scull an entire beer.

Or I could just bring my coits and we can have a nice game that wont get us all in allot of shit. :grin:


----------



## Loki1416

I've beer boxed before. We used to do it in the street (very very little traffic) after everyone got blitzed. Since we didnt have a sober person, the one still standing was the winner. The loser usually laying on the ground laughing like crazy.
What's "coits"? Never heard that before


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Like horse shoes but you have a ring. Closest to the pin gets a point, maybe even two. If you get a 'ringer' you get two points but if the other team get it on over that they get 4 ect ect.

First to 11 wins


----------



## Loki1416

Ohhh ok. Now THAT sounds like a drinking game! 

Ok, I'll get back on forum topic now :biggrin:


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Myself aswell: Looking Good LTP keep it up when you get home.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

And a nice 'How to' for the Building the Reaver thread/post/guide/thing :good:

Grish


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Myself aswell: Looking Good LTP keep it up when you get home.





WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> And a nice 'How to' for the Building the Reaver thread/post/guide/thing :good:
> 
> Grish


Lolz. 

cheers guys much appreciated. What do you thing of the blog article? Its in quite a few parts. Im hoping for more comments on the blog to tell me how many people are reading etc. 

2 weeks then i can get my painting fix! :shok: going crazy not been able to paint lol.


----------



## Fireflies

Don't know how to give rep.. but you get my respect for the looks of that Titan!!


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Fire Flies, above where someone posted there is a grey box, on the right hand top corner of it one of the small black boxes says +Rep


----------



## Otep

lol i just got back from a 4 day FTX (i was the RTO so my life sucked...)

12+ hours for abour 260-ish people to qualify with their rifles and m9 pistol... then playin around with the 249 and 240b 

so fun...

but you should ask your commander for leave  when he asks say i have to paint my titan!  its comming along lovely and its almost a shame it has to sit around collecting dust

anyways, have fun, hope things go well and make little "pew pew pew!" noises when you get a rifle


----------



## LTP

Hello! I am back from my 3 week camping holiday ...i mean exercise. After lots of hard work and not much sleep I am back to carry on with this wonderful project.

I havn't done much since getting back as I kinda slept till 1350 today haha then had to go get some food in etc. 

I have however done this:










Here is a WIP of the Trim that will be on the armour. 










I think it finishes the blue off great and cant wait to get the rest of the armour done . 

Well I'm glad to be back. C & C welcome as always and I hope to be updating regularly. 

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Horray progress!

Welcome back LTP, I'm sure you had fun on your exercie, but painting the Reaver is more fun 

Like the green and the trim is really nice :good:

Keep it up!

Grish


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looking very nice!

Can't wait to see the rest of it done ;D, I am also going to be painting blue soon for my Thousand Sons


----------



## loyalist42

Sweet screaming cheese, I leave you all for a while and come back to a bloody Reaver? 


Looking quite good, LTP. I'm digging your metallic method for sure; might have to shamelessly steal it when I get painting again


----------



## nocturnalK

Welcolm Back 
hope you had a great time 
nice to see the progress is coming along again :biggrin:


----------



## LTP

loyalist42 said:


> Sweet screaming cheese, I leave you all for a while and come back to a bloody Reaver?
> 
> 
> Looking quite good, LTP. I'm digging your metallic method for sure; might have to shamelessly steal it when I get painting again



Sorry I couldnt help it, there was a paint brush and I couldnt resist lol. 
No probs buddy if you want to use it feel free thats why i posted it .

cheers for the comments guys .

More progress today:




























I got the torso stuck together today and It fits nicely. Once that had stuck I started to paint the carapace. I like the way the trim turned out but I hate metallic paint lol. 

Hopefully more updating tommorrow 

:bye:


----------



## Graf Spee

wow.. getting better and better. is there actually something displayed in that screen above the head hatch? looks like it and i simply love detail like this. keep it up.

cheers


----------



## LTP

Graf Spee said:


> wow.. getting better and better. is there actually something displayed in that screen above the head hatch? looks like it and i simply love detail like this. keep it up.
> 
> cheers


Yeah there is its just subtle , a few charts etc. Cheers for the comment .


----------



## humakt

What a great looking blue you've managed to achieve. This model is going to be finished in no time. 

My only comment is that the blue on the right hand shoulder pad doesn't look to have blended in as well as the left hand one.

Is this just a trick of the light?


----------



## 666JasonDark666

I think that this is going to look awesome in this blue, just love it


----------



## LTP

humakt said:


> What a great looking blue you've managed to achieve. This model is going to be finished in no time.
> 
> My only comment is that the blue on the right hand shoulder pad doesn't look to have blended in as well as the left hand one.
> 
> Is this just a trick of the light?


No it not a trick of the light they are not finished yet. Had to g over the edges of the blue as the gold was messy but it will be touched up and blended back again .


----------



## LTP

Hi Everyone. I want to start by saying thankyou for all the comments and support so far in this log. I find it very helpful and encouraging. 

I havnt updated for a while i know but i have been busy (work sucks sometimes). I have some pics for you now though .














































The legs are really starting to piss me off and my super glue dried out lol so im gonna have to go and get some more. 

I like how the armour has turned out. I still have to touch up the blur so its not completely finished. 

C&C welcome as always.

:bye:


----------



## Stella Cadente

should of done it in yellow starting from black, that would be impressive...even if not the right color


----------



## LTP

Stella Cadente said:


> should of done it in yellow starting from black, that would be impressive...even if not the right color


Lol well I could but its not my model so i cant get away with it.


----------



## Stella Cadente

LTP said:


> Lol well I could but its not my model so i cant get away with it.


sure you can, if they complain you point out how hard it was painting it yellow and they should be thankful for all the stress yellow causes but for soldiering on and keep going until there in the corner crying scared of you in case you hit them with the titan.


----------



## LTP

Stella Cadente said:


> sure you can, if they complain you point out how hard it was painting it yellow and they should be thankful for all the stress yellow causes but for soldiering on and keep going until there in the corner crying scared of you in case you hit them with the titan.


Sounds like a plan. Maybe next time if i ever get a titan to paint again that is.


----------



## nocturnalK

haha, the only reason is going these colors is because my IG are blue and black, my SM however are bright yellow with a blue trim :shok:, ur right though its a bugger to paint yellow....
im liking the work that you are doing though LTP, its top class and i could not ask for more... lol, should not be writing when im drunk...thank god for spell heck


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> haha, the only reason is going these colors is because my IG are blue and black, my SM however are bright yellow with a blue trim :shok:, ur right though its a bugger to paint yellow....


Lol you know i wouldnt . I like painting yellow (gotta love foundation paints ) :grin:


----------



## nocturnalK

im trying out these MP paints at the mo, very good pigment and very thick, once thinned they are nice to paint with, but they are not joking with the statement of quick drying... this stuff is dry by the time you dip ur brush back in the paint.....


----------



## ownzu

very nicely done mate, can i ask how u do ur gold???+rep


----------



## LTP

ownzu said:


> very nicely done mate, can i ask how u do ur gold???+rep


I tell you what, Ill do you a full blown gold tutorial after work today its easier to explain that way  cheers for thre rep.


----------



## Stella Cadente

nocturnalK said:


> im trying out these MP paints at the mo


if your refering to the paints in glass bottles, very good choice


----------



## nocturnalK

Stella Cadente said:


> if your refering to the paints in glass bottles, very good choice


yeah thats the ones, made in shefield i think. Nice paints.


----------



## LTP

Well I said I would do a Tutorial so here you go  :

*Gold Step by Step*

1. Build up the gold using Shining Gold.










2. Wash with Devlan mud and leave to dry.










3. Add pure Burnished gold but watered down slightly 










4. Keep building up the Burnished Gold until you have a nice even coat.










5. Add a small amount of Mithril silver to the Burnished gold and start applying it to the raised areas and rivets.



















6. Go over the edges and rivets with pure Mithril Silver










7. Wash rivets again with Devlan Mud for extra Definition.


----------



## edd_thereaper

nice tutorial, and keep up the good work on the titan

cheers

edd


----------



## LTP

edd_thereaper said:


> nice toutorial, and keep up the good work on the titan
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


cheers mate 

Here is what i have been doing all afternoon. 










The eagle was a bit of a pain because i didnt really know what colours to go for but i tried to get it too look older and worn kinda. 

Still WIP so I hope to get it finished by tomorrow. 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

That looks sexy.

I want.

Honestly though, looks awesome, gonna see if I can give you more rep


----------



## edd_thereaper

it really does look good, I can't wait to see it finished

cheers

edd


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Great work .. tute was nice as well.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Very very good work yet again LTP.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I see the support team is still working 

This is turning into a very sexy model LTP, you should be very proud of your efforts.

Look forward to the next update. +rep EDIT (eventually )

Grish


----------



## ownzu

awesome tut mate thanks, the eagle is pure awesomesauce


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> That looks sexy.
> 
> I want.
> 
> Honestly though, looks awesome, gonna see if I can give you more rep


Titan sexy leg!!! lol I want it too...



edd_thereaper said:


> it really does look good, I can't wait to see it finished
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


Thanks  and neither can I lol its a mission.



Talthewicked said:


> Great work .. tute was nice as well.


Thankyou .



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Very very good work yet again LTP.


Cheers mate. 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> I see the support team is still working
> 
> This is turning into a very sexy model LTP, you should be very proud of your efforts.
> 
> Look forward to the next update. +rep EDIT (eventually )
> 
> Grish


Woot Support Team FTW!! 









Should be an update on sunday maybe. 



ownzu said:


> awesome tut mate thanks, the eagle is pure awesomesauce


Cheers  LOLz "awesomesauce" . no probs.


----------



## shaantitus

You weren't kidding when you called yourself 'Loves To Paint'. You are a natural at this. Most impressive


----------



## nurgles_warrior

hey looked through the whole section onwards from when i was last on and i have to say kudos this is completely brilliant keep up the good work


----------



## ryan355

WOW! :shok: utterly brilliant, you have an astounding amount of patience to do this, and the blue and gold go very well together, keep up the good work + rep
:victory:


----------



## Salio

This is looking fantastic! That eagle and the scroll-thing are awesome. Keep up the great painting.


----------



## Vaz

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I get deployed very soon the tell me but they did make it clear that I would more than likely be able to get conection on my Iphone. Hell Yer.


To the stan? Haha.

Beautiful painting LTP . Absolutely love it.


----------



## Perriwinkléé

:shok: Excellent! How I'd love to get my greasy mitts all over one of those, a chaotic one though of course, the only thing cooler than a Reaver titan is a Reaver titan with spikes. :laugh:

But seriously nice work, the plates look smooth, the interior pieces are dark and gritty like they should be and everything about it is looking sexy so far, keep up the good work LTP! Deserves a bucket load of rep.


----------



## LTP

shaantitus said:


> You weren't kidding when you called yourself 'Loves To Paint'. You are a natural at this. Most impressive


Thanks Shaantitus your comment is much appreciated. 



nurgles_warrior said:


> hey looked through the whole section onwards from when i was last on and i have to say kudos this is completely brilliant keep up the good work


Cheers 



ryan355 said:


> WOW! :shok: utterly brilliant, you have an astounding amount of patience to do this, and the blue and gold go very well together, keep up the good work + rep
> :victory:


Thanks very much dude. 



Salio said:


> This is looking fantastic! That eagle and the scroll-thing are awesome. Keep up the great painting.


I will try lol thanks for the comment.



Vaz said:


> Beautiful painting LTP . Absolutely love it.


Cheers Vaz 



Perriwinkléé said:


> :shok: Excellent! How I'd love to get my greasy mitts all over one of those, a chaotic one though of course, the only thing cooler than a Reaver titan is a Reaver titan with spikes. :laugh:
> 
> But seriously nice work, the plates look smooth, the interior pieces are dark and gritty like they should be and everything about it is looking sexy so far, keep up the good work LTP! Deserves a bucket load of rep.


Lol eww chaos . Thanks very much mate.

Thank you all for the rep and the comments. I am working on this like a woman possessed lol. Nearly done all the armour. The legs are been a bit of a pain as they dont like sticking lol.

I will be updating sometime this week (hopefully soon). 

Thanks again. 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I want more...

Now 

Its really nice looking


----------



## nocturnalK

lol, not been able to keep much up to date on this due to RL :O

loving it though ... Would love to see how its looking now. 

Are you storing it for a big bang


----------



## edd_thereaper

Marneus Calgar said:


> I want more...
> 
> Now
> 
> Its really nice looking


agreed :so_happy:

keep the updates coming!

cheers

edd


----------



## dark angel

This thread is just pure awesome. Seriously, some excellent work here LTP!  I want more.....In your words....NAAAAOOOOWWWW! :grin: plus rep, keep it up!


----------



## fiore hellheart

Cool, it's a very impressive thread this, much kudos for managing to paint a titan this well. Also thanks a lot for the very comprehensive pictures showing parts and construction, very helpful for my own titan rumblings in designing my warlord.


----------



## Loki1416

<<<------Eagerly awaiting the next instalment! +rep for what you've done so far LTP, love it!


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> lol, not been able to keep much up to date on this due to RL :O
> 
> loving it though ... Would love to see how its looking now.
> 
> Are you storing it for a big bang


Lol glad you like it mate .



edd_thereaper said:


> agreed :so_happy:
> 
> keep the updates coming!
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


cheers dude.



dark angel said:


> This thread is just pure awesome. Seriously, some excellent work here LTP!  I want more.....In your words....NAAAAOOOOWWWW! :grin: plus rep, keep it up!


NAOOOWWW!! XD. 



fiore hellheart said:


> Cool, it's a very impressive thread this, much kudos for managing to paint a titan this well. Also thanks a lot for the very comprehensive pictures showing parts and construction, very helpful for my own titan rumblings in designing my warlord.


No prpblem buddy i like to go into detail with things as you have probably noticed. I'm glad it has been benificial so far. 



Loki1416 said:


> <<<------Eagerly awaiting the next instalment! +rep for what you've done so far LTP, love it!


Well you don't have to wait much longer 

Hey guys. I am sorry for the drop in updates, work has been hectic and I have not been able to paint much. The good news however, I now have 2 weeks off work . So I plan on getting this Sexy beast finished. 

I Have finished most of the armour and the topplate. I will update in small chunks to feed your appetites lol. 

Here are some photos...

The armour, completed and varnished for extra protection. 




























The topplate. This is nearly done I have just got too add the remainder of the text and paint the sheild. 










The underneath of the topplate. 










I have a plan for what I aim to get finished each day so presuming I stick to that I should be updating daily again. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ownzu

very nice work mate the top panel looks awesome


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

LTP said:


>


Everything is sooo good LTP, but this ^ top plate really puts it over the line.

+rep (hopefully XD)

Keep up the outstanding work, and keep painting! NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOWWW

Grish


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks good!

Now finish it.


:biggrin:


----------



## jams

Mooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## edd_thereaper

awsome work once again, and that top plate just shopws how much detail you go into

outstanding work

cheers

edd


----------



## Vaz

Hot damn...


----------



## LTP

ownzu said:


> very nice work mate the top panel looks awesome


Cheers



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Everything is sooo good LTP, but this ^ top plate really puts it over the line.
> 
> +rep (hopefully XD)
> 
> Keep up the outstanding work, and keep painting! NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOWWW
> 
> Grish


Thanks buddy and cheers for the rep. 



jams said:


> Mooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr!!!!!!!!


lol OOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!



edd_thereaper said:


> awsome work once again, and that top plate just shopws how much detail you go into
> 
> outstanding work
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


Thanks mate.



Vaz said:


> Hot damn...


LOL.


Hey guys. Another update for you all. I managed to get the top plate finished today (as much as i can) and I have been spraying the remaining pieces. I have been having trouble matching the blue which sucks but hopefully i can sort it out tommorrow. 

Sorry in advance for the pics




























As you can see this blue is just a little too light...










Tomorrow im gonna get the weapons assembled and undercoated and try and get the blue corrected. 

Cheers 

:bye:


----------



## Boc

Holy shit LTP, excellent work. I'd rep you, but I did yesterday... 

Awesome, just awesome


----------



## Fallen

OMG...*really wants a titan*

what did you do for the writing? & how did you get the "paper" to actually look like paper?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Everytime I see an update I am so blown away ... great stuff.


----------



## humakt

What are you going to do in the middle of the shild on the top plate?

And I am very impressed with the paper which looks very papery.


----------



## Viryn

This is so damn fine its almost silly


----------



## LTP

Boc said:


> Holy shit LTP, excellent work. I'd rep you, but I did yesterday...
> 
> Awesome, just awesome


Cheers mate 



Fallen said:


> OMG...*really wants a titan*
> 
> what did you do for the writing? & how did you get the "paper" to actually look like paper?





humakt said:


> What are you going to do in the middle of the shild on the top plate?
> 
> And I am very impressed with the paper which looks very papery.


I did a Khermi brown base.
Devlan mud wash
Khermi brown/ Dheneb Stone Highlighting
^built up the highlights
Another wash
Then highlighted dheneb stone and white around the edges and cracks.

Humakt you will now see the sheild lol.

Hey Ive had a busy day today but i have still managed to get stuff done. 

Here is the topplate. It is finished now pretty much. Im not sure about the cog colours though really?




















Here is the start of the freehand eclispe on the kneepad. Still in the blending stages










And finally here is the progress on the powerfist. Most of it is now undercoated and will be getting more paint tommorrow. 



















Thats all for tonight. Ill be back tommorrow!

:bye:


----------



## Fallen

More please...:laugh:


----------



## nocturnalK

Lovly Jubbly , its looking great


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> Lovly Jubbly , its looking great


Are you happy with the sheild? I kinda interpreted the design you sent?. If so i can get it boxed away in the "done " box lol.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks tasty! 

You need to paint my models!


----------



## nocturnalK

LTP said:


> Are you happy with the sheild? I kinda interpreted the design you sent?. If so i can get it boxed away in the "done " box lol.


Nope you can put it in the done box , im happy with it... your improvisation was better then what i imagined


----------



## LTP

nocturnalK said:


> Nope you can put it in the done box , im happy with it... your improvisation was better then what i imagined


Awesome I'm glad you like it mate XD. 

Well hello everyone. An early update today as I am going out (LTP- Loves To Party) XD.

Firstly, the legs..... I cannot begin to comprehend how much the legs on the this model hate me. I have tried everything I can think of apart from throwing it out of the window (As its not my model) . 

I did a little searching for other reaver project logs on the internet and came across one that could help me. I am now awaiting a pinning kit, which contains the proper pinning rods etc.and that will be here before 1pm tommorrow . 

If all goes well I will have have the legs assembled fully tommorrow afternoon and then I can get the pistons and everything attached and painted. 

During ^ I will make sure to take Step by step pics so that everyone else can avoid annoying amounts of stressing over a resin model lol. (Also i would like to apologise to the guys on chat for going crazy about how it would not stick lol )

Ok so WIP wise what has been happening?










Still working on this eclipse. I have been glazing on the light and I am still building it up, I should have this done soon.



















Above are some of the weapons, basecoated and the mettallics applied. I have to add the initial wash and then build up the highlights. I will also see if I can get everything sprayed with the blue either tommorrow or friday. 

Honestly I have lost track of how much time I have spent on this model so far. I can however give you all a rough idea of the progress so far. 

*Completion %*

*Head*: 40%
*Torso*: 60%
*Carapace*: 100%
*Legs*: 30%
*Weapons*: 20%

Thanks for all the support so far everyone, it really does help and I will be trying to get as much of this finished as I can whilst I am off. 

:bye:


----------



## nocturnalK

its looking great , good luck on the legs


----------



## Boc

First, LTP, you are an bad person for not telling me you updated again. You are now on my shit list.

Secondly, fucking epic work. The eclipse detailing is incredible, now if only you'd move to the US so I can pay you to paint my models since I'm far too lazy to do it myself. So in short, you have been removed from my shit list due to sheer awesomeness.

You, basically, rock.

Edit: Dammit tried to +rep, but apparently I haven't spread the love enough. I fail... I fail...


----------



## LTP

Boc said:


> First, LTP, you are an bad person for not telling me you updated again. You are now on my shit list.
> 
> Secondly, fucking epic work. The eclipse detailing is incredible, now if only you'd move to the US so I can pay you to paint my models since I'm far too lazy to do it myself. So in short, you have been removed from my shit list due to sheer awesomeness.
> 
> You, basically, rock.
> 
> Edit: Dammit tried to +rep, but apparently I haven't spread the love enough. I fail... I fail...


Lol I am very sorry Boc. In the future I shall inform you when I update .

I should move to the US then yeah? lol. Cheers for the comments and attempted Reppage buddy . 

*UPDATE TIME!!!*

I spent about 2 hours yesterday before I went out Assembling the legs. 
The pinning kit came through and it is great. 

Here is my method. 

Firstly I had to figure out where to pin the hip joints. After looking around on the internets I found some helpful information. 

I stuck the hip joints in with super glue just to hold them in place whilst I drilled. I chose a drill bit just a little bigger than the pinning rods (also if you have trouble getting the rods to go in use some silicon spray).

Once I was happy with the angle of the legs I drilled a hole straight through the hip and the joint. 

I then pushed in the rod and gave the leg a little pull to make sure it wasn't gonna come out. 



















The next step was to drill the holes for the foot rods. 

I drilled about an inch into the centre of the leg and then stuck the rod in. 

I then had to figure out the angle the legs needed to be at for the leg armour to fit over the toe armour. 

Once I had done this I drilled a hole through the foot and pushed the foot into place. 




























Then it is just a case of cutting the rods flush once you are happy with them. 










I also put some epoxy at the rod ends just to hold them in place. 

I can now finally paint the legs and get on with the rest of the assembly. 

I am going to get all the blur armour done tommorrow then I can assemble the feet and get all the armour on .

Until next time!

:bye:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

My God ... what gauge is that wire, its huge and what size holes did you have to drill? Just curious.


ps ... Do NOT move here to the US ... we have ruined this country ... illegals have more rights than I do and I PAY my taxes.


----------



## LTP

Talthewicked said:


> My God ... what gauge is that wire, its huge and what size holes did you have to drill? Just curious.
> 
> 
> ps ... Do NOT move here to the US ... we have ruined this country ... illegals have more rights than I do and I PAY my taxes.


4 mm I think. 

I was only joking lol. Random.


----------



## Skartooth

I think this just project just overtook awesome and progressed into insane:biggrin:+ rep 

Skar


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Talthewicked said:


> ps ... Do NOT move here to the US ... we have ruined this country ... illegals have more rights than I do and I PAY my taxes.


definitly dont move to the US. canada is much nicer


----------



## LTP

Skartooth said:


> I think this just project just overtook awesome and progressed into insane:biggrin:+ rep
> 
> Skar


Cheers buddy . 



KhainiteAssassin said:


> definitly dont move to the US. canada is much nicer


Lol I agree. Plus I'm not actually moving anywhere lol.

*UPDATE TIME!*

I have been painting loads today. So I have lots to show you .

I have been working on the legs, feet and powerfist. 

The Feet are done now really. I have to add some mud etc when it is all assembled but apart from that I am pretty happy with them. 



















For the legs I decided to paint the eagle design and trim gold to match the armour. I also think it breaks the legs up more. You won't actually be able to see much of this when I stick on the leg armour but it still looks good lol.



















I also painted the hips in the bronze today. 










The legs are still WIP but I should have them finished tommorrow hopefully then I can get on with spraying the armour and gettting the final assembly done.


I have finished the fingers on the powerfist. I have yet to do the gold and the blue armour on the thumb but that will be completed tommorrow. 










Back tommorrow 

:bye:

*WOO 10000 Views!*


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Sexy! Keep painting  +Rep if I can xD


----------



## Doelago

Damn... This just keeps blowing my mind away... Good job...


----------



## xenobiotic

Grats on the 10k views, well deserved!

Also, awesome job, keep it up, longing to see it come together


----------



## turel2

I've just read all 24 pages.

Excellent work LTP. That Titan looks amazing.

Keep up the outstanding work.

+Rep


----------



## Varakir

well nearly 

Amazing painting as usual and incredible work ethic. Genuinely excited to see it stood up :biggrin:


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Keep it up i cant wait to see what you do with upper body


----------



## Boc

So... you're mailing this to _me_, right?


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. 

Thanks for the comments. 

Loads of work on the legs today. they are pretty much finished. I will get better pics tommorrow. 

So ....










Hip pistons now stuck in place.










I then moved onto the feet armour. It is now in place but still needs some paint. 










Then i fitted the leg armour. 

And the hip armour.










Finally here is a shot of the whole lot 










I still have some more paint to put on but this will be finished either tonight or tommorrow. 

THanks again.

:bye:


----------



## Boc

And fucking epic once again!

What happened to your camera, did it shit the bed or were you using one of those sweet windup ones


----------



## turel2

Still amazing work 

I love the eclipse on the right knee.

This Titan looks like it was made by the Adeptus Mechanicus themselves. :biggrin:

I would +rep, but i've ran out of rep.


----------



## Graf Spee

two weeks away for vacation, coming back and that beast made some serious progress. i simply love the carapace. it's so neat and well balanced in choice of colour and style. the finish just looks perfect. what a pity that my old epic models don't have these kind of details.. oh well, i don't have the skill to paint like that anyways 

have some well deserved rep this time. keep it up.

cheers


----------



## LTP

Boc said:


> And fucking epic once again!
> 
> What happened to your camera, did it shit the bed or were you using one of those sweet windup ones


Lol no Boc . It was a case of bad lighting. I'm pretty sure you will like the new photos. 



turel2 said:


> Still amazing work
> 
> I love the eclipse on the right knee.
> 
> This Titan looks like it was made by the Adeptus Mechanicus themselves. :biggrin:
> 
> I would +rep, but i've ran out of rep.


Thanks anyway and cheers for the lovely comments. 



Graf Spee said:


> two weeks away for vacation, coming back and that beast made some serious progress. i simply love the carapace. it's so neat and well balanced in choice of colour and style. the finish just looks perfect. what a pity that my old epic models don't have these kind of details.. oh well, i don't have the skill to paint like that anyways
> 
> have some well deserved rep this time. keep it up.
> 
> cheers


Thankyou :biggrin:

Heya everyone. 

Something came up and I had to travel back home early. So after travelling back I was too tired to paint. As I unboxed the titan yesterday I found that the legs had fallen apart...:headbutt:

I decided that I would leave the legs alone for a while until I calm down lol. They are very annoying. 

I have managed to get some more painted. 

Better leg pics:




























And the head:





































The crew (WIP):



















Thats all for now. I am a ill at the minute so depending on how I feel will depend on how much gets done. 

Until next time 

:bye:


----------



## edd_thereaper

This just gets better and better, in a way I wish it would never end so we could get a constant flow of amazing pictures of this beauty 

keep up the good work, it truly is inspirational!

cheers

edd


----------



## turel2

The head and the crew look amazing too 

I'm sorry to hear that the legs collapsed. I think it is best to leave them until you can face them again. 

Good luck on the next section and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Justindkates

This makes me what to buy a Warhound now... my wife would have my balls if I dropped that much cash on a model right now hah... : /


----------



## LTP

Hey guys thanks for the comments .

Update time. Just a smal one tonight. I've been feeling crappier as the days go by lol but I'm still trying to get this done. 

Here is the crew and the head pretty much finished now. My super glue decided to dry out so I can't stick anything until I go and pick somemore up tomorrow. 





































Thats all for now folks. I might attempt to stick the legs again tommorrow but im gonna use epoxy haha.

:bye:


----------



## Doelago

This just keeps amazing me... Damn...


----------



## Doelago

This just keeps amazing me... Damn... Awesome k::victory:


----------



## edd_thereaper

when he is sat in the reaver head with his crew, that Princeps just looks amazing, much like the rest of the model 

keep up the good work

and I hope you start felling better soon!

cheers

edd


----------



## Boc

Excellent as always, Mistress LTP!

The crew looks amazing, now if only you would finish so I can finally rob your house and steal it


----------



## cain the betrayer

This looks amazing if I could I would rep you but I got to spread the love first keep up the good work


----------



## nocturnalK

Looking Fab LTP, sorry to hear your not feeling to good .. hope you feel better soon


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

nom nom nom, this titan is lllllluuuuuuuussssshhhhhhhh!!!!!! i love it!!! the eclipse is perfect and so are the crew!!!!!

edit:i would rep you but i need to spread it around first.


----------



## Fallen

this is awesome...*wants it*


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. Thankyou for the get wells etc. . I am feeling a little better today.
I got some glue today and started to stick the damn legs again... *hopes*.

I also finished the head.



















For some reason my computer doesn't want to upload the other pictures i have taken. Tomorrow i will be trying to get the torso finished. 

Cheers.



:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

-Heads- up people, more is a comin' :laugh:

Looking excellent as usual LTP, good to hear your feeling better, keep the awesome standard up and look forward to your next installment to this epic log :victory:

Grish


----------



## dark angel

Do you want me to be honest? No? Well, I will anyway :grin:

Your painting skills, are, amazing. Everything in this thread is quality, and in all of your other painting threads. I cannot see, nor will I ever do so, any problems with what you have here! Plus rep LTP, keep it up


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

Truley and utterly awesome


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Glad you're feeling better and returning to this behemoth. It's looking as amazing as ever. and on a side note, you've given me all the reason I need to buy my own titan


----------



## Fireflies

Wow you paintskills are so very impressive... I see a wallpaper for my desktop coming when this Titan is finished!


----------



## Gothic

Hey LTP ive just read all of the project log great work i wish i was that good, i do want a titan but i would love more to get a thunderhawk +rep (if i can lol)


----------



## LTP

dark angel said:


> Do you want me to be honest? No? Well, I will anyway :grin:
> 
> Your painting skills, are, amazing. Everything in this thread is quality, and in all of your other painting threads. I cannot see, nor will I ever do so, any problems with what you have here! Plus rep LTP, keep it up


Thanks buddy. 



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Glad you're feeling better and returning to this behemoth. It's looking as amazing as ever. and on a side note, you've given me all the reason I need to buy my own titan


Lol DO IT! Which one do you want to get?



Fireflies said:


> Wow you paintskills are so very impressive... I see a wallpaper for my desktop coming when this Titan is finished!


I better make sure i take some good photos then hadn't i? . 



Gothic said:


> Hey LTP ive just read all of the project log great work i wish i was that good, i do want a titan but i would love more to get a thunderhawk +rep (if i can lol)


Thankyou very much. I want a thunderhawk too. 

Heya everyone. I am feeling much better now and I have managed to finish the legs.. finally.  The only thing left is the text on the right kneepad but I don't know what is going on there yet. 




























I hope to get the torso finished next week and the weapons al undercoated and reasy for spraying. 

:bye:


----------



## Traitoris Extremis

outstanding work here, you are quite talented.


----------



## turel2

Amazing work 

I can't wait to see the finished Titan.

Well done LTP


----------



## Fallen

it looks awesome LTP


----------



## nocturnalK

Nice work LTP, looks great


----------



## edd_thereaper

wow, those legs look impressive with the torso on top, could we ahve some more pictures from different angles? or are you saving those fo the finished piece? :grin:

keep up the outstanding work

edd


----------



## Stokleplinger

O.O this is INCREDIBLE......


----------



## deathwatch27

Looks awesome +rep for you. Maybe i'll fish out my scratch built thunderhawk and maybe do some more on it


----------



## foulacy

My word, this looks great, cannot wait for more pics.


----------



## LTP

Traitoris Extremis said:


> outstanding work here, you are quite talented.


Thankyou very much .




turel2 said:


> Amazing work
> 
> I can't wait to see the finished Titan.
> 
> Well done LTP


Neither can I lol. 



Fallen said:


> it looks awesome LTP


Ta buddy.



nocturnalK said:


> Nice work LTP, looks great


I'm glad you are liking it so far seen as its yours haha .



edd_thereaper said:


> wow, those legs look impressive with the torso on top, could we ahve some more pictures from different angles? or are you saving those fo the finished piece? :grin:
> 
> keep up the outstanding work
> 
> edd


Well Edd if i showed you all the good photos now then how would i keep my audience? 



deathwatch27 said:


> Looks awesome +rep for you. Maybe i'll fish out my scratch built thunderhawk and maybe do some more on it


Thank you. Ooo yeah and post pics so i can see it!



foulacy said:


> My word, this looks great, cannot wait for more pics.


Thanks and you dont have to wait much longer 

Heya everyone. I have been painting ALL day today and i have finished loads!. 

Firstly the torso is now completely finished . This includes all the hip joints and the extra armour. 

This was the last part to put on the torso










And the complete part.



















I have also finished the powerfist . I hope you like it. 




















I hope to get this finished by the end of the week as i have a free weekend . 

Cheers and bye for now.

:bye:


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Epic, got a name for it? Dominatus Victrix?


----------



## LTP

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Epic, got a name for it? Dominatus Victrix?


Hey. Its on the top plate. "Nocturnus Inglis"


----------



## turel2

Excellent update as usual LTP :wink:

What is left to finish this Project?

+Rep


----------



## LTP

turel2 said:


> Excellent update as usual LTP :wink:
> 
> What is left to finish this Project?
> 
> +Rep


There is a few cables that need bending into shape. The missile launcher and the melta plus just a few bits. 

Thanks for the rep


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

what side is the titan on? because the lighting was the trademark of the Night Lords Legion


----------



## turel2

WarMaster Sindr said:


> what side is the titan on? because the lighting was the trademark of the Night Lords Legion


From the Powerfist its an Imperial one.

The Chaos one looks like this


----------



## cain the betrayer

and you might get a hint by the eagles on it


----------



## edd_thereaper

awsome work on the powerfist and the torso, the freehand lightning really makes it stand out

and in reply to your question, you should paint more 

cheers

edd


----------



## bane-of-banes

:victory: all i could really do was drool, and now im out of saliva


----------



## Go0se

I love the work on the powerfist, keep up the great work!


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone thanks for the comments and rep. 

SO i have a small update. This is all i have left to paint on the titan. 










I plan to get this finished by the end of the weekend if everything goes to plan . 

So look forward to some epic photos 

Cheers

*LTP*

:bye:


----------



## Doelago

This is still my favorite project log, it just keeps throwing awesomeness at us! I really cant wait to see it finished! Have some rep!


----------



## edd_thereaper

if you can make that look as good as the powerfist (which you will ) this beast will be amazingly amazing!

cheers

edd


----------



## LTP

Heya! Thanks for the comments. 

My weekend was busier than i thought it would be haha. I havn't finished Sexy Legs yet but I am nearly there. 

A couple of interesting photos to keep you all amused:




















Until next time 

:bye:


----------



## IanC

Absolutely amazing.

If I had the time/money/painting skills i'd love to make a titan.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

well you could do with just money too Ian, since you could commission LTP to do it for you


----------



## edd_thereaper

she is mighty fine!, you really have done it justice 

cheers

edd


----------



## texcuda

looking good LTP, very inspiring!


----------



## Doelago

LTP said:


> :bye:


By the Emperor, that Titan is absolutely brilliant! I wish I was an as good painter as you... :scratchhead:


----------



## LTP

IanC said:


> Absolutely amazing.
> 
> If I had the time/money/painting skills i'd love to make a titan.





KhainiteAssassin said:


> well you could do with just money too Ian, since you could commission LTP to do it for you


This is true 



edd_thereaper said:


> she is mighty fine!, you really have done it justice
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


Thanks edd . 



texcuda said:


> looking good LTP, very inspiring!


Cheers 



Doelago said:


> By the Emperor, that Titan is absolutely brilliant! I wish I was an as good painter as you... :scratchhead:


Aww thanks Doe. 

Heya everyone, just thought i would keep you all up to dste on the progress etc. 

Cables: DONE
Melta: 70%
Techpriest: 80%
Symbols: 20%

My aim is to get everything done by thursday/ friday and post it off on Saturday. I aim to complete the Techpriest and the melta tomorrow and then finish the symbols off whenever i can. 

Thanks for all the comments and all your support during this commission so far. 

:bye:

*LTP*


----------



## 5tonsledge

Its at this point i want to know what your charge is for painting and assembling these things. Ill be getting a reaver titan soon for Chaos


----------



## WarMaster Sindr

turel2 said:


> From the Powerfist its an Imperial one.
> 
> The Chaos one looks like this





cain the betrayer said:


> and you might get a hint by the eagles on it


for the Imperial fists ??? arnt they Yellow but what i was saying it was trademark symbol of night lords the lighting on their armor is all i was just curious and yes i did see the double headed Eagle.

BTW Nocturnus Inglis isnt Nocturnus mean Night and Inlgis is ...? i dont know unless its Spanish for English please clarify and help my brain not hurt so much


----------



## CaptainLoken

I said it once before but Ill say it again. Love the work and have some more rep......:biggrin:k::victory:

You can be rightly :so_happy: over this project.....


----------



## turel2

WarMaster Sindr said:


> for the Imperial fists ??? arnt they Yellow but what i was saying it was trademark symbol of night lords the lighting on their armor is all i was just curious and yes i did see the double headed Eagle.
> 
> BTW Nocturnus Inglis isnt Nocturnus mean Night and Inlgis is ...? i dont know unless its Spanish for English please clarify and help my brain not hurt so much


Yes, The Nightlords have lightning on thier armour.

The Titans powerfist has lightning because it's a power weapon.

I thought I would share the chaos titan link as it looks great


----------



## LTP

*Finally Finished!*

HERRO!

Guessss what?...... 

Sexy legs is finished. 

After 3 months of slogging away at this crazy model it is finally complete.

So without further ado here are some pics .

First up. A shot of the whole model.



















Here are some shots of the top of the titan in its various states.














































The crew sitting comfortably in the head.




























Some close- ups of the tech priest and the torso interior.


----------



## LTP

Moving down the Titan 

Here is the melta.























































Onto the hips and lower body.










A comparison shot...










Legs.










Right Kneepad.. "phobos & deimos"










Left kneepad Eclipse.










Feet with "mud"














































And finally the back of the titan.


----------



## LTP

SOOOO after all that eye candy you know have to listen to me!! Damn I shoulf of done that the other way round lol ah well.

Im gonna work through and highlight problem areas etc. 

*Torso/Carapace*

Following the pics. The torso wasn't that bad really. Things to note when assembling are gapfilling and the process in which you assemble as you dont always have access to everything once you have stuck it together. 

The carapace is not stuck down so you can get to the interior details. I would suggest varnishing the top plate and surrounding armour/ areas otherwise everytime you place the armour back on it could get scratched or damaged etc. 

*Weapons*

The weapons were quite tricky. The melta was, by far the worst. I had to use my hairdryer to get the cover into the correct shape and even then it won't stay completely. For some reason the melta didn't take paint very well even though I washed it numerous times, maybe it is a dodgy resin mix? 

The Powersfist is rather fiddly. The fingers do not like to stick much and the thumb in my opinion is a bad design and there is not much room for flexibility. The wrist onwards is fine though and it took paint well. 

The launcher was the easiest of all the weapons to do. I love the design and the moulding was flawless. 

*Legs -_-*

Well most of you know my views on the legs, for those of you that don't I believe this will sum it up

"F###"£$%$^$^^&&^^ GAHHH!!!!!£$£U%U$%####!"

I would like to apologise to my chat buddies for the "LTP Hissy fits" lol. 

All I will say is, proceed with caution and get some patience cause they are a pain in the ass

The cables on the legs had to be bent using the hairdryer and it isn't a very good fit where they stick really. 

I enjoyed doing the freehand on the knee pads as I think it's something that I am better at. 

The weathering on the feet was done using Vallejio weathering powders. I have never used anything like these before as I never weather my models but I am very impressed by them. You can buy the sets from Wayland Games pretty cheap. I love how it turned out. 

Well to sum this all up and to stop you all falling asleep from my wittering on I shall end with a BIG thanks. 

This has been awesome, crazy, annoying, stressful, fun, rewarding and a big challenge. There has been ups and downs but looking at the finished model I cannot be anything but proud really for having the patience t complete the bloody thing . 

Seriously though I really do appreciate all the comments, criticism and suppost throughout this project and I hope that I will continue to recieve it on future projects. Heresy has a great community!

So Thanks 

If you have any questions on any of the model, how I did things etc dont hesitate to leave a comment and I will try and get back to you. 

Cheers. 

*LTP*


----------



## xenobiotic

Epic in so many ways! :shok: (to sum up your impressive work!)

But I can't resist the urge:
It should have more weathering :angel: (but you all know I'm biased)


----------



## LTP

xenobiotic said:


> Epic in so many ways! :shok: (to sum up your impressive work!)
> 
> But I can't resist the urge:
> It should have more weathering :angel: (but you all know I'm biased)


Thanks . Haha lol. Well I could of gone crazy with that mud stuff its awesomesauce and so much fun but it isn't my model lol.


----------



## Varakir

You clearly need to change your forum title to 'slayer of titans' :grin:

It was clear almost immediately that it was going to look fantastic, but the end result is magnificent.

10/10 for the painting

11/10 for commitment and sheer amount of love put into this thing


I know you just posted 800 pictures, but i'd love to see a head to toe scale shot with the IG


----------



## Fallen

congratz LTP, & dont worry we likes the "hissy fits" free entertainment for us = pure win:biggrin:

also congrats to the owner of this awesome model im very certain that every1 else here is extremely jealous of you


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

now the quesion on everyones minds: what are your going rates for something this beastly?


----------



## shaantitus

Rep for completing it and doing such an exemplary job.


----------



## BearsofLeon

Alas the day has come. No more LTP reaver titan D:.

DO ANOTHER INSANE COMMISSION!! Then we will all be happy


----------



## shaantitus

BearsofLeon said:


> Alas the day has come. No more LTP reaver titan D:.
> 
> DO ANOTHER INSANE COMMISSION!! Then we will all be happy


Yes, a chaos warlord should be insane enough.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

You already know what I think lol. But again anyway. 

This really is an amazing log, LTP, the detailed photos and steps you give will always come in handy for the countable (opposite of countless? :scratchhead people that alse partake in a Reaver, or other, Titan project.

I can only say that Nocturnal should be very chipper about this amazing artwork (cause that's what it is) and that he puts it to good use in the hobby community.

blah blah blah comments comments comments blah blah blaaaaah. :laugh:

+rep (GODDAMN SPREADING :ireful2, and see you later 

Grish


----------



## cruor angelus silicis

Bloody fantastic - can't believe it's finally finished, you'll have so much more time on your hands now.

So what's next??

+++ rep for you!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

+Rep for all your hard work and fantastic pics on a step by step.


----------



## LTP

Varakir said:


> You clearly need to change your forum title to 'slayer of titans' :grin:
> 
> It was clear almost immediately that it was going to look fantastic, but the end result is magnificent.
> 
> 10/10 for the painting
> 
> 11/10 for commitment and sheer amount of love put into this thing
> 
> 
> I know you just posted 800 pictures, but i'd love to see a head to toe scale shot with the IG


Heya mate. Cheers for the comment. What do you mean with the pic? I have one of the IG above i think. 



Fallen said:


> congratz LTP, & dont worry we likes the "hissy fits" free entertainment for us = pure win:biggrin:
> 
> also congrats to the owner of this awesome model im very certain that every1 else here is extremely jealous of you


Lol well as long as you lot are happy then thats ok . Thanks buddy.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> now the quesion on everyones minds: what are your going rates for something this beastly?


Heya if you want a quote just drop me a PM, the price differs from model to model. 



shaantitus said:


> Rep for completing it and doing such an exemplary job.


Thankyou very much .



BearsofLeon said:


> Alas the day has come. No more LTP reaver titan D:.
> 
> DO ANOTHER INSANE COMMISSION!! Then we will all be happy


Lol well i can only do that if people send me stuff to paint haha. 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> You already know what I think lol. But again anyway.
> 
> This really is an amazing log, LTP, the detailed photos and steps you give will always come in handy for the countable (opposite of countless? :scratchhead people that alse partake in a Reaver, or other, Titan project.
> 
> I can only say that Nocturnal should be very chipper about this amazing artwork (cause that's what it is) and that he puts it to good use in the hobby community.
> 
> blah blah blah comments comments comments blah blah blaaaaah. :laugh:
> 
> +rep (GODDAMN SPREADING :ireful2, and see you later
> 
> Grish


Goddamn rep fail Grish . Thanks hun for all the awesome pics etc and general support. 



cruor angelus silicis said:


> Bloody fantastic - can't believe it's finally finished, you'll have so much more time on your hands now.
> 
> So what's next??
> 
> +++ rep for you!


Yeah lol thank god . Well im going away fro 4 weeks on a short deployment but when i get back I plan to continue with my DIY Space marines and various other projects.



Talthewicked said:


> +Rep for all your hard work and fantastic pics on a step by step.


Thanks very much!


----------



## texcuda

Seriously awesome!!! I was looking at the pictures when my wife walked up and was like "What is THAT?!!" I tried to play it off to have quality alone time the pictures but I couldn't get rid of her so I had to start over from the beginning, in the end, she said that's cool and walked away, lol.....some people.

LTP, your skills are awesome. Cheers


----------



## Varakir

LTP said:


> Heya mate. Cheers for the comment. What do you mean with the pic? I have one of the IG above i think.


I meant a scale pic with the whole titan in shot next to Brucy Banner waver.

You've posted more than enough pics, but i love shots like that as it helps me imagine him stomping stuff in that much more detail


----------



## LTP

texcuda said:


> Seriously awesome!!! I was looking at the pictures when my wife walked up and was like "What is THAT?!!" I tried to play it off to have quality alone time the pictures but I couldn't get rid of her so I had to start over from the beginning, in the end, she said that's cool and walked away, lol.....some people.
> 
> LTP, your skills are awesome. Cheers


Hahaha XD. Thanks! 



Varakir said:


> I meant a scale pic with the whole titan in shot next to Brucy Banner waver.
> 
> You've posted more than enough pics, but i love shots like that as it helps me imagine him stomping stuff in that much more detail


I have packed it now . Ill see what pics i have and see if i can edit one for size comparison.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Congrats on the awesomesauceness of the finished project and the log.

One question I have is, after 3 months of hard work and effort on this commission was it worth it? 

Another is, can we have some of the finished pics in the Gallery. 

Thanks for sharing all the joys and pains of the journey on this one. 
The summary page is worth a read for anyone thinking of buying a Reaver and worthy of Reppage.


----------



## LTP

Viscount Vash said:


> Congrats on the awesomesauceness of the finished project and the log.
> 
> One question I have is, after 3 months of hard work and effort on this commission was it worth it?
> 
> Another is, can we have some of the finished pics in the Gallery.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the joys and pains of the journey on this one.
> The summary page is worth a read for anyone thinking of buying a Reaver and worthy of Reppage.


Thanks mate. Yes, when I look at the finished model it was completely worth it. 

Oh course you can. Do I submit them myself or is it the job of one of you lovely mods? 

Thanks for the rep! 

Yay wow over 1000 rep now and this thread has gone over 15000 views in 3 months.


----------



## turel2

Excellent work LTP, very well done.

Thanks for sharing this project will the Forum 

+Rep


----------



## edd_thereaper

The finished restult is absolutely amazing!

the individual pieces were stunning on their own but now yiou have but them all together i cannot describe it in words

congratualtions on completing it

cheers

edd


----------



## Zodd

Amazing. Fantastic model and a fabulous log.:victory: +rep


----------



## humakt

Brilliant thread LTP. Well done on completing the project.

I've been very impressed not only with the painting but the amount of detail you have put into explaining what you have done through out the commision.

The model almost makes we want to get a Titan, but not quite. Have some rep for a job well done.


----------



## gen.ahab

I could do that in my sleep.... Unfortunately, that is the only place I could do it. Lol great job.


----------



## nocturnalK

wow these Pics look great .. 

You have done a fantastic job LTP, i would recommend you to anyone. Your comunication thoughout this project has been fantastic.
I regreat not going on the computer and seeing these sooner, should of left hanging doors for another weekend :O


----------



## Azwraith

looks totally awesome +rep for sure.. ill make sure to threadomancy this in a couple of months and you'll shoot up another 1000 rep im sure (jk's)

one question.. what happened to the time lapse counter..

what was the total hours spent 72?


----------



## LTP

Azwraith said:


> looks totally awesome +rep for sure.. ill make sure to threadomancy this in a couple of months and you'll shoot up another 1000 rep im sure (jk's)
> 
> one question.. what happened to the time lapse counter..
> 
> what was the total hours spent 72?


Heya thanks for the comment and the rep. I kinda gave up on the time thing when reality started to warp and i became nocturnal etc etc Just kidding but seriously I must of spent around 120 hours on it altogether.



nocturnalK said:


> wow these Pics look great ..
> 
> You have done a fantastic job LTP, i would recommend you to anyone. Your comunication thoughout this project has been fantastic.
> I regreat not going on the computer and seeing these sooner, should of left hanging doors for another weekend :O


Thankyou very much mate. It was a pleasure to paint such an awesome model and I did enjoy it most of the time . Oh and I kinda forgot about the banner but I shall get it painted and sent to you soon. 



gen.ahab said:


> I could do that in my sleep.... Unfortunately, that is the only place I could do it. Lol great job.


Lol i wish i could do it in my sleep then it would of been finished faster. 



humakt said:


> Brilliant thread LTP. Well done on completing the project.
> 
> I've been very impressed not only with the painting but the amount of detail you have put into explaining what you have done through out the commision.
> 
> The model almost makes we want to get a Titan, but not quite. Have some rep for a job well done.


Thankyou very much, it's always nice to get feedback from the mods . I try to make my threads as detailed as possible as I'm a big beliver in making other peoples lives easier when they attempt the same thing lol. Thanks for the rep.



Zodd said:


> Amazing. Fantastic model and a fabulous log.:victory: +rep


Thankyou very much .



edd_thereaper said:


> The finished restult is absolutely amazing!
> 
> the individual pieces were stunning on their own but now yiou have but them all together i cannot describe it in words
> 
> congratualtions on completing it
> 
> cheers
> 
> edd


Cheers edd 

Wow sorry I havnt replied sooner but I have only just got back from a short deployment. It is nice to come back to more comments and rep lol. Thanks again for all the feedback and the rep.

:bye:

*LTP*


----------



## Svartmetall

Right. 

Now make a Nurgle Plague Titan :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Stillios

Or even better an Emperor Titan!


----------



## LTP

Svartmetall said:


> Right.
> 
> Now make a Nurgle Plague Titan :biggrin:


Lol that would be cool.



Captain Stillios said:


> Or even better an Emperor Titan!


and unfortunately I'm not immortal so I don't have the time.


----------



## hellsteath

Compleatly stunning work there, I only found the thread today and it was a joy to read from start to finnish. Hats off to you for the level of commitment displayed, and fitting it between a hectic military schedual cant have made it easy, I know how it can get!

All there is to say is have a belated +rep from me very well done


----------



## Djinn24

Wow mistake leaving for a year and a half, just read this entire thing and I am impressed with this. I have a couple things I would have done a bit different but that is just artistic license. You made me wanna drag my Revenant and Phantom Titans out and get them finished!

+rep


----------



## Grins1878

Somewhat belated congrats on this, but even so, some stunning work there mate


----------



## LTP

hellsteath said:


> Compleatly stunning work there, I only found the thread today and it was a joy to read from start to finnish. Hats off to you for the level of commitment displayed, and fitting it between a hectic military schedual cant have made it easy, I know how it can get!
> 
> All there is to say is have a belated +rep from me very well done





djinn24 said:


> Wow mistake leaving for a year and a half, just read this entire thing and I am impressed with this. I have a couple things I would have done a bit different but that is just artistic license. You made me wanna drag my Revenant and Phantom Titans out and get them finished!
> 
> +rep





Grins1878 said:


> Somewhat belated congrats on this, but even so, some stunning work there mate


Thanks for the comments guys! and the rep  I was surpised to see this again lol. You can look forward to a thunderhawk later next year  .


----------



## DrinCalhar

I love my armies so much but then I see a Titan and it always just takes my breath away.


----------

